# تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"



## avram (19 نوفمبر 2007)

تعدد الزوجات بين فكر اللة والمنطق البشري

مهتم هذة الأيام أن أدرس وأبحث عن هذا الموضوع الذي تختلف فية الديانة المسيحية والإسلام
فنجد المسيحية تحدد بوضوح رجل واحد لإمراة واحدة، بينما يقول الإسلام مثنى وثلاث ورباع.

أولاً فكر الله تجاه الزواج:
عندما سأل الفريسين الرب يسوع في الأنجيل بحسب البشيرمرقس الأصحاح 10 هل يّحق للرجل أن يُطلق أمراته كانت أجابة المسيح أن رجع بهم إلى بدء الخليقة، لماذا؟؟؟؟؟
لأن البداية هى بالفعل فكر الله وقصده، ففي البدء خلق الله أدم وأحد وحواء وأحدة، ولم يّخلق أدم وأربع حّوات، لأنه لو كان هذا فكره لفعل وهو على كل شئ قدير.
ففكر الله نحو الإنسان هو ما كان عليه في البدء "أدم واحد وحواء واحدة"
ففكر الله نحو الإنسان أن يعيش الإنسان في راحة وسعادة وسلام وعلاقة حميمة مع الله "هذا هو فكر الله"
لكن تّغيرت الأمور ولم تسيربحسب  فكر الله، فلم يكن فكر الله نحو البشر التعدي والعصيان والزيغان والتمرد على الله ولا حتى الشقاء والألم والمعاناة، لكن كل هذا حدث نتيجة عصيان الإنسان وتمرده "رغم إن الله لم تكن في مقاصدة نحونا، لكن بالطبع كان يعرف كل شى"
وهذا ينطبق على الزواج، ففكر الله وقصده الرائع نحو الإنسان رجل وأحد لإمراة واحدة.
لكن تغيرت الأمور وصار الإنسان يفعل أمور ليست حسب فكر الله ومنها تعدد الزوجات.
فأول إنسان أتخذ لنفسة زوجتين حسب سفر التكوين 4 كان هو لأمك وهوشخص شرير قاتل.
هذة هى بداية تعدد الزوجات.
يقول البعض أن التوارة بها أشخاص، بل وأنبياء تزوجوا باكثر من أمراة.
نعم ولكن لم تّكن حسب فكر الله ولا مقاصدة الأولى نحو البشر.
وعندما جاء المسيح نعرف أنه بجوار الفداء الذي صنعه على الصليب من أجل البشر، كان قصده ان يُرجع الإنسان إلى ما كان عليه قبل السقوط ويرجع إليه امتيازته قبل السقوط.
لذلك رّد البشرية إلى فكر الله نحوهم من جهة الزواج وهو "رجل واحد وامراة واحدة" يكونان جسداً واحداً.

ثانياً من الجهة الإنسانية:
صُعقت وأن أقرا وأبحث عن هذا الموضوع في المواقع والمنتديات الإسلامية 
ووجدت يدافعون عن موضوع تعدد الزوجات بأسباب كثيرة أهمها:
أن الله يعرف أن الرجل عند إحتياج للتعدد والتنوع والزواج بأكثر من واحدة، فالله أعطاه هذا الحق ليّحفظة من الرذيلة.
ورغم أنني لا أتفق في أن الرجل عنده إحتياج للتنوع والتعدد، بل أقول وأنا رجل عندة شهـــــــــــــــــــــوة، وهناك فرق عظيم بين الإحتياج والشهوة، فهل الله مُلزم أن يُسّدد شهوة الرجل!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟ أم يحق لله أن يُعلم الرجل كيف يّسمو ويترفع عن شهواته؟
ما صدمني جداً هو أن الله يُسرع في تسديد إحتياج الرجل ويُهمل تماماً إحتياج المراة!!!!!!!!!!!!!
من منا يُنكر كرجال ونساء أن أعظم إحتياج للمراة أن يكون رجلها لها وحدها كما تُعطية كل شئ 100% تحتاج أن يُعطيها رجلها كل شئ 100%
*هل الله يُسدّد إحتياج الرجل "أو بالحري" شهوته على حساب مخلوق مساؤِ للرجل وهي المراة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
ما أستوقفني في منتدى إسلامي أن أمراة تشارك في هذا الموضوع وتقول لأني أعرف أن زوجي سوف يتزوج عليّ ففضلت أن يتزوج الأن علئ أفضل من أن يتزوج بعد أن أكبر فأنا الأن أستطيع المُنافسة، لذلك هي تلحُ على زوجها بالزواج من أخرى تختارها هي له الأن وهو يرفض ويؤكد لها أنه راضي بالحياة معها بمفردها، وتتساءل هل أنا صح؟ قتجيب المختصة وتقول يّجب عرض نفسك على طبيب مُختص لأنه لا توجد سيدة ترغب في أن تُشاركها أخرى في زوجها.
من الإسباب التي تقال لتؤيد التعدد أن هناك مشاكل يستحيل معها الزواج، 
وهنا أتساءل هل يخلو زواج من مشاكل!!!!!؟
هل المشاكل دائماً تكون من طرف وأحد!!؟ أنا بحسب خبرتي البسيطة أن مشاكل الزواج دايماً يكون الطرفين لهم دور فيها "وإن أختلف حجم الدور"
لا يوجد طرف ملاك والأخر شيطان رجيم، فالرجل والمرأة هما بشر غير كامليين يّجب أن يتعلموا ويتدربوا في علاقتهم الجديدة وكل طرف يبذل مجهود من جهته ويتحمل مسؤوليته في حل المشاكل.
سبب أخر يقولونه مؤيدي التعدد وأن هناك ربما يوجد طرف لا يُمكنه الإنجاب والطرف الأخر يرغب في الإنجاب
 لذلك الله حّلل الطلاق أو تعدد الزوجات.
يبدو أن هذا الأمر منطقي إلى حد ما بالنسبة لشخص لا يعرف معنى الزواج الحقيقي والذي أعلنه الله "يكونان جسداً واحداً"
لأنه لو كان يّعرف هذا المعنى ويعيش زواج حقيقي إلهي لعرف أن مشكلة طرف وأحد هى مشكلة الطرفين لأنهم بالفعل هم طرف.
" وتصبح اللغة نحن بدلا من أنتي وأنا " 
أعتقد لو أن عندي ورم خبيث في راسي لا أقول راسي بها مشكلة لكن أقول أنا عندي مشكلة لماذا؟ لأني كيان واحد لا أفرق بين راسى وأنا.
أختم مرة قال لي شخص يطلب نصيحتي زوجتي مريضة بالسرطان ولا تتّحمل المعاشرة الجنسية وأنا كرجل لدئ إحتياج فهل من الممكن أن يدخل في علاقة جنسية مع أخرى؟
وكان ردي له: لو أنت مكانها ولا قدر الله أنك انت المُصاب بالسرطان هل كنت تقبل أن زوجتك تعاشر أخر معاشرة جنسية لأن عندها إحتياج؟
صدقوني صار يرتجف ويرتعش وأنهى الحديث تماماُ
لماذا ما لايرضاه الرجل لنفسه أن تتزوج المرأة إن كان لا يُنجب يرضاه عندما تكون المشكلة عند الزوجة؟؟
هل الزوج أو الزوجة لهم دور في هذا الأمر "الإنجاب" فكما يرضى ويسلم أمره لله أن كانت المشكلة عنده هو يجب أن يرضى ويسلم أمره لله أن كانت المشكلة عند زوجته، لأنهم كيان واحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد

_*السؤال الذي دأئماً أساله وأرجو ان يُفكر فيه كل شخص ذي عقل:
هل الله بعدما يّرد الإنسان إلى مقاصده وفكره الأول "رجل واحد لإمرأة واحدة" هو نفسه يناقض كلامه ويقول في الإسلام مثنى وثلاث ورباع!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
أعتقد في الأخير أنه دين ذكوري أهتم بكل ما للرجل وسدد كل شهواته وأهمل أبسط حقوق وإحتياج المرأة*_.


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

*سلام ونعمه :
عزيزى افرام فالله اعلن مقاصده منذ البدء فاعطى ادم امراه واحده ولنوح ايضا داخل الفلك وحتى ابناء نوح كان لكل منهم زوجه واحده وزوجه واحده لرجل واحد هى قاعده طبيعيه لانهم يصيروا جسدا واحدا . 
وهذا لايتوفر فى علاقه التعدديه لانهم اكثر من واحد فالوحده لاتنقسم  مع ان التعدديه دوما تكون اجحافا فى حق الاخر وصدقنى ياعزيزى يكون الدافع الغالب هو الجنس ولكنهم يعطوه الصبغه الشرعيه فقط وهى تعدد الزوجات.....فالزوجه الثانيه بالنسبه للاولى كارثه حقيقيه فما بالك بثالثه ورابعه !!!
والنتيجه ايه.....العدد فى اللمون وبقت ميغه
فاالله دوما وابدا يعدل الناس عن خطاهم بشريعته لا ان يوافقهم بها ويسير على هواهم *


----------



## avram (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*



avamina قال:


> *سلام ونعمه :
> عزيزى افرام فالله اعلن مقاصده منذ البدء فاعطى ادم امراه واحده ولنوح ايضا داخل الفلك وحتى ابناء نوح كان لكل منهم زوجه واحده وزوجه واحده لرجل واحد هى قاعده طبيعيه لانهم يصيروا جسدا واحدا .
> وهذا لايتوفر فى علاقه التعدديه لانهم اكثر من واحد فالوحده لاتنقسم  مع ان التعدديه دوما تكون اجحافا فى حق الاخر وصدقنى ياعزيزى يكون الدافع الغالب هو الجنس ولكنهم يعطوه الصبغه الشرعيه فقط وهى تعدد الزوجات.....فالزوجه الثانيه بالنسبه للاولى كارثه حقيقيه فما بالك بثالثه ورابعه !!!
> والنتيجه ايه.....العدد فى اللمون وبقت ميغه
> فاالله دوما وابدا يعدل الناس عن خطاهم بشريعته لا ان يوافقهم بها ويسير على هواهم *



أخي الحبيب
أشكرك لأجل مرورك وإضافتك الرائعة
التي تحتاج إلى تفكير وإجابة من كل ذي فكر
الرب يباركك


----------



## طلعت خيري (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

ايها الزميل ان الجهل في هذا الموضوع ليس عند النصارى بل على علاماء الاسلام

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                                     ملك اليمين وتعدد الزوجات
جاء الاسلام ووجد اهل الجاهليه وضعوا قوانين مجحفه على النساء من ناحيه وكثرة النساء المملوكات من ناحيه اخرى
اراد الله ان يعد للمراه حقها فشرع قانون تعدد الزوجات

القانون الاول
حرم اهل الجاهليه الزواج من المملوكات سنوا قانون ان تبقى المراه المملوكه للبيع والمتعه فقط
القانوت الثاني
حزم اهل الجاهليه الزواج من يتمى النساء \\ اي البنت التي مات امها \\
القانون الثلث
حرم اهل الجاهليه تعدد الزواجات واباحوا الزنا


حتى يبدء التشريع في تعدد الزوجات 
قال الله

~§§  النساء(مدنية)176  §§~
يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُواْ رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُم مِّن نَّفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالاً كَثِيراً وَنِسَاء وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءلُونَ بِهِ وَالأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيباً{1} وَآتُواْ الْيَتَامَى أَمْوَالَهُمْ وَلاَ تَتَبَدَّلُواْ الْخَبِيثَ بِالطَّيِّبِ وَلاَ تَأْكُلُواْ أَمْوَالَهُمْ إِلَى أَمْوَالِكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ حُوباً كَبِيراً{2} وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلاَّ تُقْسِطُواْ فِي الْيَتَامَى فَانكِحُواْ مَا طَابَ لَكُم مِّنَ النِّسَاء مَثْنَى وَثُلاَثَ وَرُبَاعَ فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلاَّ تَعْدِلُواْ فَوَاحِدَةً أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَلاَّ تَعُولُواْ{3}

هذه الايات تضع الحلول لمشكلتين اساسيتين هما اليتامى وتكفلهما والتوازن السكاني بين النساء والرجال


فرض الله على المسلمين ثلاث امور
1 اما يبتلي اليتامى وترك تعدد الزوجات
2 اما ان يعدد الزوجات من واحده الى اربع \\ 
3فان لم يستصيع ان يعدل فواحده
4 او يعدد الزوجات من ملك اليمين
                                           تشريع ملك اليمين
وَلاَ تَنكِحُواْ مَا نَكَحَ آبَاؤُكُم مِّنَ النِّسَاء إِلاَّ مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ فَاحِشَةً وَمَقْتاً وَسَاء سَبِيلاً{22} حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَّهَاتُكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ وَأَخَوَاتُكُمْ وَعَمَّاتُكُمْ وَخَالاَتُكُمْ وَبَنَاتُ الأَخِ وَبَنَاتُ الأُخْتِ وَأُمَّهَاتُكُمُ اللاَّتِي أَرْضَعْنَكُمْ وَأَخَوَاتُكُم مِّنَ الرَّضَاعَةِ وَأُمَّهَاتُ نِسَآئِكُمْ وَرَبَائِبُكُمُ اللاَّتِي فِي حُجُورِكُم مِّن نِّسَآئِكُمُ اللاَّتِي دَخَلْتُم بِهِنَّ فَإِن لَّمْ تَكُونُواْ دَخَلْتُم بِهِنَّ فَلاَ جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَحَلاَئِلُ أَبْنَائِكُمُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ أَصْلاَبِكُمْ وَأَن تَجْمَعُواْ بَيْنَ الأُخْتَيْنِ إَلاَّ مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ غَفُوراً رَّحِيماً{23} وَالْمُحْصَنَاتُ مِنَ النِّسَاء إِلاَّ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ كِتَابَ اللّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَأُحِلَّ لَكُم مَّا وَرَاء ذَلِكُمْ أَن تَبْتَغُواْ بِأَمْوَالِكُم مُّحْصِنِينَ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحِينَ فَمَا اسْتَمْتَعْتُم بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً وَلاَ جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا تَرَاضَيْتُم بِهِ مِن بَعْدِ الْفَرِيضَةِ إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ عَلِيماً حَكِيماً{24} وَمَن لَّمْ يَسْتَطِعْ مِنكُمْ طَوْلاً أَن يَنكِحَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ فَمِن مِّا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُم مِّن فَتَيَاتِكُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَاللّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِإِيمَانِكُمْ بَعْضُكُم مِّن بَعْضٍ فَانكِحُوهُنَّ بِإِذْنِ أَهْلِهِنَّ وَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ مُحْصَنَاتٍ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحَاتٍ وَلاَ مُتَّخِذَاتِ أَخْدَانٍ فَإِذَا أُحْصِنَّ فَإِنْ أَتَيْنَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ فَعَلَيْهِنَّ نِصْفُ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَاتِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ خَشِيَ الْعَنَتَ مِنْكُمْ وَأَن تَصْبِرُواْ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ{25} يُرِيدُ اللّهُ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَكُمْ وَيَهْدِيَكُمْ سُنَنَ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ وَيَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَاللّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ{26} وَاللّهُ يُرِيدُ أَن يَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَيُرِيدُ الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الشَّهَوَاتِ أَن تَمِيلُواْ مَيْلاً عَظِيماً{27} يُرِيدُ اللّهُ أَن يُخَفِّفَ عَنكُمْ وَخُلِقَ الإِنسَانُ ضَعِيفاً{28}

 وَالْمُحْصَنَاتُ مِنَ النِّسَاء \\    نرى ان الله ادخل المحصنات من النساء ضمن للواتي حرم الدخول بيهن والسب في ذالك 
كانت قريش يتبادلون المحصنات بين الازواج يريد الله      من هذه االايه ان تبقى كل زوجه على زوجها



 {وَالْمُحْصَنَاتُ مِنَ النِّسَاء إِلاَّ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ كِتَابَ اللّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَأُحِلَّ لَكُم مَّا وَرَاء ذَلِكُمْ أَن تَبْتَغُواْ بِأَمْوَالِكُم مُّحْصِنِينَ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحِينَ فَمَا اسْتَمْتَعْتُم بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً وَلاَ جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا تَرَاضَيْتُم بِهِ مِن بَعْدِ الْفَرِيضَةِ إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ عَلِيماً حَكِيماً }النساء24
1 سمحت هذه الايه بالزواج من ملك اليمين والذي يتزوج منهن تعتبر زوجته من المحصنات غير مسافحات كما كانو يفعلون
بالجاهليه


 وَمَن لَّمْ يَسْتَطِعْ مِنكُمْ طَوْلاً أَن يَنكِحَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ فَمِن مِّا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُم مِّن فَتَيَاتِكُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَاللّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِإِيمَانِكُمْ بَعْضُكُم مِّن بَعْضٍ فَانكِحُوهُنَّ بِإِذْنِ أَهْلِهِنَّ وَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ مُحْصَنَاتٍ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحَاتٍ وَلاَ مُتَّخِذَاتِ أَخْدَانٍ فَإِذَا أُحْصِنَّ فَإِنْ أَتَيْنَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ فَعَلَيْهِنَّ نِصْفُ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَاتِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ خَشِيَ الْعَنَتَ مِنْكُمْ وَأَن تَصْبِرُواْ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ وَاللّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ{25} يُرِيدُ اللّهُ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَكُمْ وَيَهْدِيَكُمْ سُنَنَ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ وَيَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَاللّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ{26} وَاللّهُ يُرِيدُ أَن يَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَيُرِيدُ الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الشَّهَوَاتِ أَن تَمِيلُواْ مَيْلاً عَظِيماً{27} يُرِيدُ اللّهُ أَن يُخَفِّفَ عَنكُمْ وَخُلِقَ الإِنسَانُ ضَعِيفاً{28}


1 سمحت هذه الايه لشباب المسلمين بالزواج من ملك اليمين اصحاب الحاله الماديه الضعيفه وان يكون محصنات ليس مسافحات 
كما كانوا يفعلون بالجهليه اي ان لا    يتزوجهن من اجل المتعه
2
ترفض هذه الايه زواج المتعه بالكامل وكل زواج ينتفع منه ماديا \\ الزواج السياحي \\ وزواج المتعه وغيره من زواج المنفعه



 {وَيَسْتَفْتُونَكَ فِي النِّسَاء قُلِ اللّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ فِيهِنَّ وَمَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ فِي يَتَامَى النِّسَاء الَّلاتِي لاَ تُؤْتُونَهُنَّ مَا كُتِبَ لَهُنَّ وَتَرْغَبُونَ أَن تَنكِحُوهُنَّ وَالْمُسْتَضْعَفِينَ مِنَ الْوِلْدَانِ وَأَن تَقُومُواْ لِلْيَتَامَى بِالْقِسْطِ وَمَا تَفْعَلُواْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ بِهِ عَلِيماً }النساء127

1 سمحت هذه الايه بالزواج      من يتامى النساء للشباب اصحاب المكانيه المحدوده ووصى الله بيتامى النساء توصيه خاصه

وَأَن تَقُومُواْ لِلْيَتَامَى بِالْقِسْطِ وَمَا تَفْعَلُواْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ بِهِ عَلِيماً }النساء127

ان الله شرع هذا القانون وعمل به على ارض الواقع يبطل قوانين مجحفه بحق البشريه 
ويعتبر قانون غير   مفروض كما تعتقد النصارى وتجادل به المسلمين 
لو كان قنونا مفرضا لصبحت به ازدواجيه واضحه مين ناتي لكل رجل امرئتين او ثلاث او اربع
اصبح قانون يعالج به الحروب والكوارث

 {ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْحَقُّ وَأَنَّ مَا يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِهِ الْبَاطِلُ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْكَبِيرُ }لقمان30
====================================================================


----------



## avram (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

الصديق طلعت خيري
أهلا بك ونشكرك على مساهمتك
رغم عدم أتفاقي معك في نقاط كثيرة في مداخلتك، لكن دعني أركز على شغلة واحدة فقط

ملحوظة للأذكياء:
أنت تحدثت عن منطقية وقبول تعدد الزوجات لأنها أفضل من الجاهلية التي كان بها جحود تجاه المراة.
أتفق معك في هذا، 
لكن هل هذا هو المقياس!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لأحظ أنا أعتمدت في مناقشتي للأمر على مقياس الله وقصده "أدم واحد وحواء واحدة"
هل كون تعدد الزوجات أفضل من الزنى، يجعله هو الصحيح والمقياس الألهي الذي رغبه الله للبشر.
الحشيش والبانجو أفضل من الكوكائين لان الكوكائين يدمر الإنسان ويُتلف الجهاز العصبي بصورة كبيرة .
بهذا المنطق تقيس تعدد الزوجات، لأنه أفضل من الجاهلية.
لكن هل هو قصد ومقياس الله للبشر؟
رغم أنه يهتم بشهوات الرجل وإحتياجه للجنس والتنوع، على حساب إحتياج المراة أن يكون رجلها لوحدها؟
هل تعدد الزوجات يٌشبع الرجل ويحفظة من الزنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كم من الأشخاص الذين لهم أكثر من امراة وحياتهم وشهواتهم تتحكم فيهم ويُريدون كلما راؤ أخرى أجمل تشتعل شهواتهم.
تعاملت من منطلق الخدمة مع شباب بأوربا يعيشون حياة الزنا ولم تكفيهم وأحدة ولا عشرة ولا أكثر............!
فمن يطلق الشهوات وتصبح متحكمة فيه لا تشبعة زوجة ولا عشرة.
يوسف الصديق كان شاب غير متزوج في سن حرجة وعفوان شبابة وأستطاع أن يتصدى للخطية والزنا، وهناك رجال متزوجين سقطوا في خطية الزنا في الكتاب المقدس
المقياس ياصديقي ليس هو الحشيش أفضل من الكوكائين
هناك حل أخر في حُب الله وسيادة الله على حياة الشخص وسكنى الروح القدس في الإنسان ليجعله متحكم في شهواته ورغباته وهو بدون زوجة "العزوبية" ويكون شبعان في علاقتة بزوجته الواحدة.
هل هى حلول الله " يحل المشكلة بمشكلة أقل ضرراً؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يأخي الله له حلول رائعة سامية تسمو بالإنسان وليس على حساب مرأة مسكينة يشاركها أربعة وما ملكت إيمانهم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل الله يُعالج مشكلة الزنا بتفكك أسري وطلاق وأولاد ضحية 
أم يُعالج الزنا بأمور روحية وهذا هو ما جاء به المسيح.


----------



## طلعت خيري (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*



avram قال:


> الصديق طلعت خيري
> أهلا بك ونشكرك على مساهمتك
> رغم عدم أتفاقي معك في نقاط كثيرة في مداخلتك، لكن دعني أركز على شغلة واحدة فقط
> 
> ...



اهلا بك 
ان لله خلق ادام واحد وامره واحده  ولم يخلق زوجتين لي ادام
هنا الكلام عن سلالة الخلق لاعلاقه له بتعدد الزوجات

سبق ان قلنا ان تعدد الزوجات غير ملزم او غير مفروض على المسلمين




تعدد الزوجات لاتمنع الانسان من ارتكاب معصية الزنى


----------



## avram (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*



طلعت خيري قال:


> اهلا بك
> ان لله خلق ادام واحد وامره واحده  ولم يخلق زوجتين لي ادام
> هنا الكلام عن سلالة الخلق لاعلاقه له بتعدد الزوجات
> سبق ان قلنا ان تعدد الزوجات غير ملزم او غير مفروض على المسلمين
> تعدد الزوجات لاتمنع الانسان من ارتكاب معصية الزنى



صديقي شكراً للإتفاقك في بعض النقاط، رغم أن خلق أدم وحواء هو النموذج الذي أراده الله للزواج والأسرة.
وبعد تفنيد الموضوع من وجهه نظر الله والمنطق والنظرة الأنسانية، لماذا سمح الله به في الإسلام بعد أن وضح الله قصده ورّد الإنسان إلى النموذج الآمثل الذي أراده الله له "رجل واحد و أمراة واحدة"
ياتي أخر وأن لم يّفرض، لكنه أباح وشرع، لماذا هذا الرجعية إلى الوارء؟ ولماذا هذا التناقض في فكر الله؟
الآ ترئ أن الأخير يتناقض مع فكر الله من جهة السمو بالإنسان حتى رده إلى قصده الأساسي "رجل واحد وأمراة واحدة"
الآ ترئ أن الأخير لكى يُرضي رغبة الرجال وشهواتهم أباح لهم الزواج والتعدد وما ملكت إيمانهم، ليُشبع شهواتهم على حساب المرأة؟
بل حتى في الجنة رضئ رغبتهم في الجنس والشهوة من خلال 72 حورية وللمرأة لا شى لها في الجنة!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## طلعت خيري (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*



avram قال:


> صديقي شكراً للإتفاقك في بعض النقاط، رغم أن خلق أدم وحواء هو النموذج الذي أراده الله للزواج والأسرة.
> وبعد تفنيد الموضوع من وجهه نظر الله والمنطق والنظرة الأنسانية، لماذا سمح الله به في الإسلام بعد أن وضح الله قصده ورّد الإنسان إلى النموذج الآمثل الذي أراده الله له "رجل واحد و أمراة واحدة"
> ياتي أخر وأن لم يّفرض، لكنه أباح وشرع، لماذا هذا الرجعية إلى الوارء؟ ولماذا هذا التناقض في فكر الله؟
> الآ ترئ أن الأخير يتناقض مع فكر الله من جهة السمو بالإنسان حتى رده إلى قصده الأساسي "رجل واحد وأمراة واحدة"
> ...



ايها الزميل
اظن انك في  فكره غير واضحه وكانك تريد ان تقول ان الله ازدواجي في المعاير
هذا تفكير غير منصف لاان الله ليس بحاجت اي انسان مادام مسيطر على كل شي وليس الله انحيازي الى اي طائفه دينيه او اسلاميه او غير اسلاميه
ولا يكيك بمكيالين هذه الصفه العظيمه التي جعلتني امؤن بالله\\ اي قائم على الحق

ايها الصديق 
ارجوا توضيح الفكره من كل نقاش حتى نستطيع الخروج بنتيجه


----------



## avram (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

صديقي 
مرة أخرى أهلاً وسهلاً بك
الحقيقة أن فكرة الله ازدواجي في المعاير، هي فكرة لا أقبلها ولكن هى فعلاً فكرة مستنتجة من تساولي أن لم تُجيب عن تساؤلي الذي طرحته:
كيف الله بعد أن أرتقئ بالإنسان ورد الإنسان إلى النموذج المثالي الذي خلق الله عليه الإنسان "ادم واحد وحواء واحدة" يأتي الله نفسه ليقول عن طريق رسول أخر مثنئ وثلاث ورباع وما ملكت إيمانكم؟؟؟
بل وكيف يُميز الرجل في الجنة ب72 حورية بالإضافة إلى الولدان المخلدون+ زوجتة المسكينة التي ليس لها سوئ زوجها تنتظر زوجهل ينكح الحوريات 1،10،40،72 ثم الولدان وياتي دورها ويرجع إلى الحوريات.
أمام هذا التناقض مع فكر الله في السابق الذي أعلنه المسيح عن الزواج "رجل واحد وامراة واحدة"
وعن ما أعلنه عن الجنة أنها ليست أكل وشرب ولا يتزوجون لكنهم سيكونون كملائكة الله، ثم يأتي التالي ويناقض هذا
نحن أمام خياريين:
أما أن الله أزدواجي المعاير وأنه يفرق بين طائفة وأخرى فيميز بين الرجل والمراة هنا في الأرض في أحلال زواج الرجل من اربعة وما ملكت إيمانه، وفي الجنة أيضاً ب 72 حورية + الولدان المخلدون والمراة ليس لها إلا رجلها المهؤوس في فض أبكار الحوريات ال72 .........الخ
وهذا ما رفضته أنت لأنك شخص عاقل محترم لأتقبل أن يكون الله أذدواجي يناقض نفسه.
الأحتمال الأخر هو أن الأخير الذي ميز وناقض الشرائع السابقة ليس هو الله.
أرجو لكل عاقل أن يختار.


----------



## طلعت خيري (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*



avram قال:


> صديقي
> مرة أخرى أهلاً وسهلاً بك
> الحقيقة أن فكرة الله ازدواجي في المعاير، هي فكرة لا أقبلها ولكن هى فعلاً فكرة مستنتجة من تساولي أن لم تُجيب عن تساؤلي الذي طرحته:
> كيف الله بعد أن أرتقئ بالإنسان ورد الإنسان إلى النموذج المثالي الذي خلق الله عليه الإنسان "ادم واحد وحواء واحدة" يأتي الله نفسه ليقول عن طريق رسول أخر مثنئ وثلاث ورباع وما ملكت إيمانكم؟؟؟
> ...




ايها الصديق الازدواجيه ليس بالرب  ولا بالانبياء والرسل

انما الازدواجيه بالذين يحرفون الاديان من   والمسلمين  والمسيحين للغرض الدنيوي اوالسياسي 

مادام ان الله هو رب السماوت والارض وهو الرب لهذا الكون  ووحده هو المسيطر 

فلماذا يتعامل بالازدواجيه او الكيل بمكيالين


----------



## avram (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*



طلعت خيري قال:


> ايها الصديق الازدواجيه ليس بالرب  ولا بالانبياء والرسل
> 
> انما الازدواجيه بالذين يحرفون الاديان من   والمسلمين  والمسيحين للغرض الدنيوي اوالسياسي
> 
> ...



مرة أخرى صديقي وأخي 
أنا أتفق معك ليس عند الله إزدواجية، إذا فمن أين أتت الأذواجية والنصوص التي نتكلم عنها ليس بها تحريف ولا تدخل بشري
ففي المسيحية تعليم المسيح عن الزوجة الواحدة مؤثق عن المسيح نفسه ولا أعتقد أن به تحريف، لأنه لو كان فيه تحريف لكان إباحة التعدد "لأنك تعرف الطبيعة البشرية تُريد ذلك وفي صالحها"
والتعدد عن رسول الإسلام ولم يؤجد به تحريف ولا تدخل بشري بل كما يدعي أنه من الله.
كيف تفسر هذة الإذواجية، لا تقول تحريف، لأني إستبعدت معك التحريف في الأنجييل والقران؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ما قاله نبي الإسلام نفسه عن الجنة وهذة ليست مساله إجتهادية لعلماء المسلمين، تقبل الشك واليقين، لكنها بأيات قرانية.
فما تفسيرك في هذة الإذواجية في المعايير في الإسلام نفسه
الرجل يتزوج باربعة وما ملكت أيمانه هنا على الأرض والمرأة لا
الرجل في الجنة له 72 حورية + الغلمان المخلدون + زوجته، والمرأة فقط زوجها الهيمان مع حور العين.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1؟


----------



## طلعت خيري (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*



avram قال:


> صديقي
> مرة أخرى أهلاً وسهلاً بك
> الحقيقة أن فكرة الله ازدواجي في المعاير، هي فكرة لا أقبلها ولكن هى فعلاً فكرة مستنتجة من تساولي أن لم تُجيب عن تساؤلي الذي طرحته:
> كيف الله بعد أن أرتقئ بالإنسان ورد الإنسان إلى النموذج المثالي الذي خلق الله عليه الإنسان "ادم واحد وحواء واحدة" يأتي الله نفسه ليقول عن طريق رسول أخر مثنئ وثلاث ورباع وما ملكت إيمانكم؟؟؟
> ...



شكرا ايها الزميل

اما عن تعدد الزواجات فقد اجبت عنه في نفس الموضوع في مشاركه
ملك المين وتعدد الزوجات

ان كان المسلمين يعبدون الله من اجل الحواري فانا اعبد الله لاءنه يستحق العباده

ايها الصديق ان مسالة الحواري مساله اخرويه \\ اي تتعلق بيوم القيامه
ليس مساله دنيويه نتعايش بها في الوقت الحاضر على ارض الواقع انا بعتقادي ليس لها تاثير حتى ديني على حياتنا اليومه

ومادام هي مرحله اخرويه اذن تتطلب لتحقيقها قاعده دنيويه هي الصالحات او العمل الصالحات ولا تظن ان كل مسلم  يجادل بها سوف ينالها

اما عدد الحور العين فلم يذكر كتاب الله العدد

اما موقف المراه الصالحه يوم القيامه مع زوجها الصالح

قال الله

 {جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ يَدْخُلُونَهَا وَمَنْ صَلَحَ مِنْ آبَائِهِمْ وَأَزْوَاجِهِمْ وَذُرِّيَّاتِهِمْ وَالمَلاَئِكَةُ يَدْخُلُونَ عَلَيْهِم مِّن كُلِّ بَابٍ }الرعد23



 {رَبَّنَا وَأَدْخِلْهُمْ جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ الَّتِي وَعَدتَّهُم وَمَن صَلَحَ مِنْ آبَائِهِمْ وَأَزْوَاجِهِمْ وَذُرِّيَّاتِهِمْ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ }غافر8


ايها الصديق الدين ليس مناقشات اوذكاء او مراوغات

انما الدين اعمال صالحه يتقرب بها   الانسان الى ربه 
من اجل يحصل على رضاه ويفوز بعفه ومغفرته


----------



## enass (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

ميرسي الك اخوي الموضوع حلو

طبعا بغض النظر عن الدين انا ضد التعددية وخاصة اني امراة

فانا لا اقبل ان يتزوج زوجي امراة اخرى لمجرد اني لا انجب الاطفال

فهو لم ياخدني لكي نجب له بل بالاساس لاننا نحب بعضنا ولاننا نريد ان تكون حياتنا واحدة

عندما نقول امام الهيكل ويقول لنا الكائن اننا صرنا روح واحدة وجسد واحد
فهذا معنا اني اتحمل ما من زوجي وهو كذلك

لذلك ان كان الرجل عاقر هل ساتركه لكي اتزوج؟؟ بالطبع لا لان هذا الكلام كان امام الرب 
وهكذا يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس

اما عن التعددية بالاسلام فان الامر غريب
لنفرض ان الامراه الاولى كانت عاقر وذهب وتزوج اخرى وانجبت
لماذا يذهب الى الثالثة والرابعة؟؟!

لماذا لم يحلل الله ان يتزوج اثنتان فقط؟

ولماذا المراة ليس لها الحق؟ وان كان لها الحق بالدين لا يوجد لها الحق بالمجتمع!!!


شكرا لك اخي على هذا الموضوع 
واشكر الرب على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## طلعت خيري (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*



enass قال:


> ميرسي الك اخوي الموضوع حلو
> 
> طبعا بغض النظر عن الدين انا ضد التعددية وخاصة اني امراة
> 
> ...




شكرا على المشاركه

انا متاكد ان امراه واحده تكفي الرجل  وتسد حاجته من كل النواحي

لاكن نضع سؤال افتراضي

لقد ذكرتي عهدا بين الرجل والمراه في الكنيسه وان يبقى الرجل والمراه جسدا واحدا  لايفرقهما سببا من الاسباب


لو فرضنا جاءت ضروف غير طبيعيه جعلة الزوج والزوجه لايستطيع احدهما ان ينظر الى الاخر او اصبح المكان الذي يعيشان به عباره عن جحيم وان الامور تازمت الى ابعد الحدود

الزواج ممنوع 
الطلاق ممنوع

اريد جوابا صريحا ان اطيب مابي النفس الصراحه \\ هل يبقى الانسان
في الجحيم

ان تععد الزوجات  امر  غير مفروض لانه اذا طبق سوف يعمل 
خلل في التوازن السكابي للمجتمع 
سوف يزيد نسبت النساء على الرجال بنسبة الثلثين
انما شرع لحل مشكله انسانيه فرضها اهل الكفر على النساء

المملوكات ويتامى النساء


لماذا لايحق للمراه ان تتزوج اكثر من واحد

الجواب

هكذا زواج يهدم الرحمه والعاطفه الابويه للطفل وينزع الحنان الرباني الذي اودعه الله عند الابوين اتجاه الطفل من اجل رعايته او الاهتمام به

لو فرضنا ان الطفل تمرض والعلاج يحتاج الى مال  في هذه الحاله 
سوف يلقي الابوة احدهما على الاخر 

واعتقد لم نسمع ان ابن له ابوان ولا يحصل هذا ابدا عند احقر وافسد شعوب الارض مهما كان درجت الانحراف او الانحلال


----------



## Dina Ramzy (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

حوار شيق ومثمر ومحترم

متبعة


----------



## enass (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*



طلعت خيري قال:


> شكرا على المشاركه
> 
> انا متاكد ان امراه واحده تكفي الرجل  وتسد حاجته من كل النواحي
> 
> ...



اخي العزيز ابن لا يسمح ان يكون له ابوان ولكن يسمح ان يكون له امان
كيف ذلك؟
وما ادراك ما هي عقلية المراة الجديدة او الام الجديدة التي ستدخل الى حياة الرجل؟
وهل الرجل بحاجة الى امراة لكي تحمي ام المراة بحاجة الى رجل لكي يحميها؟؟
الا نقول ان الزواج للمراة سترة؟ وعندما تطلق ولا يحق لها الزواج ماذا يعد ذلك؟؟


----------



## enass (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*



sabry777 قال:


> الى الأخت العزيزه  enass
> تقولين فى آخر تعليقك على موضوع تعدد الزوجات " أشكر الرب على نعمة المسيحيه"
> وشكر الرب يكون باتياع أوامر الرب والاقتداء بأنبياء الرب
> لأن تعدد الزوجات منتشر جدا فى الكتاب المقدس
> ...




*انا اللي بهمني شو حكا السيد المسيح واالسيد المسيح منع تعدد الزوجات
بالاضافة انو منع الطلاق ايضا.
 وجاء اليه الفريسيون ليجربوه قائلين له هل يحل للرجل ان يطلّق امرأته لكل سبب. 4 فاجاب وقال لهم أما قرأتم ان الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وانثى 5 وقال.من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا. 6 اذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد.فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان. 7 قالوا له فلماذا اوصى موسى ان يعطى كتاب طلاق فتطلّق.8 قال لهم ان موسى من اجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم ان تطلّقوا نساءكم.ولكن من البدء لم يكن هكذا. 9 واقول لكم ان من طلّق امرأته الا بسبب الزنى وتزوج باخرى يزني.والذي يتزوج بمطلّقة يزني. 

هذه اية صيرحة جدا وواضحة وضوح الشمس انو المسيح لم يأمر بتعدد الزوجات.*


----------



## avram (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

الأخوة الأحباء والأصدقاء
أشكركم على مروركم والمشاركةولأني ساتغيب بضعة أيام أرجو سوف أحاول المشاركة على بعض المداخلات السابقة
أولاً شكرأ أختي إيناس لأجل المشاركة أعرف وأتفهم رفضك لأن تكوني زوجة ثانية كأمراة، لأنه لاتوجد أمراة محترمة على وجه الأرض تقبل عن طيب خاطر أن تكون زوجة ثانية
فهذة أبسط حقوق المرأم
ولكن للآسف الإسلام أهتم بكل ما هو للرجل وما يُشبع غريزتة وشهوته وأهمل أبسط حقوق المرأة في أن يكون رجلها لها لوحدها.
ولا عجب في أن حتى الجنة تكون لرضا سي السيد بحور العين والولدان وفض العذرويات والمرأة تنتظر دورها بعد 72 حورية وأيضاً الولدان

ما لفت إنتباهي عن جد وأضحكني جداً مشاركات سي السيد صبري وهو يبرهن على أن الرجل أفضل من المرأةل................الخ
ويقول في تبريره للتعدد أن الرجل يخرج لكسب الرزق وسوف يرئ أخريات أفضل وأجمل من زوجتة المسكينة التي حملت له أطفالة وبدات معه حياته وأعطته كل شى وذنبها أن هناك أخرئ أجمل منها.
لذلك من حق الرجل أن يتزوج
أقول لك بامانة طول عمرك ولو بعد ما تزوجت الف سوف تجد أن هناك أفضل من زوجتك، يبقئ مو راح تخلص زواج طول حياتك.
ولا أتعجب أن الله في الإسلام يهتم بشهوات الرجل و يلخبط أى أمور في سبيل إشباع شهوة الرجل.
وتبقي الحقيقية المرة أن شهوة الرجل لا تشبع.
ولا أتعجب لأن اله الإسلام فعلها من قبل لرسوله وأسرع في هواه، مما جعل عائشة تتعجب.
وينبغي أن يكافئ نبي الإسلام أتباعه كما أسرع في هواه ليسرع أيضاً في هوئ اتباعة ويشرع لهم التعدد وما ملكت إيمانهم، بل ويجعل الجنة كلها متع جنسية للرجل.
وتبريرات أخرى كعدم الإنجاب من قبل المراة، ويقول ماذا يفعل أن كان الزوج ينجب وزوجته لا تنجب؟
وأنا أقول وماذا يفعل لو كان هو لا ينجب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
إلى متى لا تعرفون معنى الزواج الحقيقي الذي بحسب فكر الله كيان واحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد
مشكلة أحدهم هى مشكلة الكيان بالكامل، نجاح أحدهم هو نجاح الكيان بالكامل.
أو أخر يقول لحل مشكلة العنوسة
ياسيدي الله لا يّحل مشكلة بمشكلة أعظم،
والحقيقية لم أرئ إنسان على وجه الأرض قال أنا هاتزوج علشان أحل مشكلة العنوسة، أنا هاقدم خدمة في البشرية.
لكن الحقيقية دائماً التعدد واره الشهوة والطمع
يقول أخر استحالة الحياة بينهما، وكان هناك طرف شيطان والاخر ملاك نازل من السما ما لهوش ذنب
ياسيدي جميع المشكلات العائلية الطرفين سبب فيها ولهم دور ربما يختلف حجمه عن الآخر
لكن الأثنان يتحملان المسؤولية وليس الحل في الهروب، لكن في مواجهة وتحمل كل واحد مسؤوليته
وأؤكد أنه لو شخص تحمل مسؤوليته وبادر هو في إصلاح نفسه، أكيد الطرف الآخر سوف يتخذ موقف إيجابي ربما بعد وقت

ومن هنا المشكلات النظرة السطحية البشرية تقول كل واحد من طريق، لكن النظرة العميقة التي تاتي بالخير للنفس البشرية، إن المشكلات طريق لتغير سلوكيات غلط في والتغلب عليها والوصول إلى الطرف الأخر.
أستغرب أنه جعلوا في التعدد حل للبشرية، وأهملوا الكوارث والتشرد الذي ياتي من وراء التعدد ولا سيما على الأطفال.
ولو كان التعدد لحل مشكلة العنوسة لماذا مصر بها الملايين من حالات العنوسة رغم الإسلام شرع التعدد. لم أرئ المشكلة أتحلت للآن.
وكان القران ماشي على المثل المصري ظل راجل ولا ظل حيطة
والحقيقة أقولها وأنا راجل ظل الحيطة مرات بيكون أفضل 100 مرة من راجل عنده الإستعداد يترك شريكة حياته لأن الشهوة إشتعلت فيه عندما رائ أخرئ أجمل أو اشيك أو أذكئ من زوجته. 
أقولها ظل الحيطة أفضل من هذا الرجل الذي ترك زوجته الأولئ، لأن ما فعله مع الأولئ سيفعله معك أنتي الثانية


----------



## maria123 (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

موضوع رائع


----------



## avram (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

أسف للإطالتي لكن لأزم أتفش في مويدي التعدد
لذا ساكمل حديثي، ولا سيما لأني ساتغيب

يقول سي السيد صبري أن الله خلق الإنسان ليعبده وقدم له كتالوج لعامة الحياة
نعم الكتالوج الأساسي للرجل والمرأة كان "رجل واحد وأمراة وأحدة"
يبدو أن الله أكتشف خطاه في صنع هذا النموذج وعمل تعديل عليه بعدين إلى رجل وأربعة زوجات !!!!!!!!!!!

ياسيدي الله لم يعدل كتالوجه "حاشا لله"
لكن الإنسان هو الذي خرج عن كتالوج الله وبدا بالتعدد
والحقيقة نعم الله لم يؤبخ حتى انبيائه عندما عددوا، ولا يوجد نبي واحد في التوارة ولا أى من الذين عددوا عددوا بأمر الله
لكنه كان إختيارهم، والحقيقية الله لم يعلن رفضه للتعدد، لأنه ترك هذا إلى وقت الإصلاح الكامل وقت مجي المسيح.
لأنه عندما يرد الإنسان إلى ما قصده الله له عندما خلق أدم وحواء يكون الإنسان قادر
نعم ياعزيزي أنبياء الله عددوا الزوجات، لكن أرجو أن تلاحظ
أنه لم يكن بأمر من الله، وللحقيقة أيضاً لم يعلن رفضهم
حتى جاء وقت الإصلاح
وما هو متخذ على الإسلام ليس كونه يُعدد، لأن الحقيقية أنبياء الله في التوارة عددوا.
لكن ما ي}خذ عليه، أنه بعد أن أصلح الله البشرية ورد الإنسان إلى قصده الأساسي "الكتالوج الأول"
ياتي آخر ويُرجع البشرية إلى الوراء !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 سي السيد صبري يقول المشاكل وقضايا الطلاق بين المسيحين في مصر، وهل تعدد الزواج قلل من قضايا الطلاق والتشرد بين ملايين الآسر الإسلامية
وأشكرك لأنك تعترف أن من يُترك المسيحية ويذهب إلى الإسلام لغرض الطلاق
نعم لم نجد الإ الأسباب الشهوانية وراء ترك بعض المسيحين للإسلام
ولم يذهب أحدهم قط من خلال أقتناع وفهم بالإيمان الإسلامي
على العكس ما نرآه أن المثقفين والدراسين والشيوخ ياتون إلى المسيحية "هذة حتة على الماشي"
أخرشئ أود أن أقوله ليس التعدد هو حل للبُعد عن الرذيلة كما يدعون
الشخص الذي يُريد وينوي على فعل الرذيلة سوف يعملها ولو عندة 1000 زوجة
والشخص الذي يُريد أن يكون طاهر عفيف يُمكنه حتى ولو كان شاب لم يختبر الجنس قبل مثل يوسف الصديق
أجبائي المسلمين كفاكم تبرير شهواتهكم في التعدد أنها تمنع الرذيلة !!!!!!!!!!
لأن حل الرذيلة ليس في التعدد، لكنها في الإقتراب إلى الله والإيمان بالمسيح وسكنئ الروح القدس في كيان الإنسان فيصبح الإنسان مقدس
وهذا ما تمنحه المسيحية وما يعطيه المسيح
تعالئ إليه لأنه لديه خلاص وتحرير لكل عبودية وشهوة في حياتك


----------



## avram (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

نسيت شغلة مهمة
أغاني سي السيد صبري بأن الإسلام كرم المرأة
ولا يسعني الإ قول نعم 
فجعلها مع الكلب الذي تقطع الصلاة، وجعلها أداة لمتعة الرجل الجنسية حتى لو أن زوجها طلبها في مرة وأمتنعت ملايكة ربنا كلها تلعن فيها للصبح.
وكانها بهيمة ليس لها إحساس ولا تتعب وليس لها رائ سوئ أن تثشبع رغبات سي السيد لحسن الملائكة تلعن فيها للصبح
عجبي على الله يُسرع إلى هوئ نبي الإسلام وهوئ أتباعه، الأرض والجنة تحت أمر سي السيد


----------



## enass (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

وقال لهم أما قرأتم ان الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وانثى 5 وقال.من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا. 6 اذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد.

لي هو المسيح شدد على انو الله خلق من البدء ذكر واثنى!! واساس ليش خلق الله حواء وادم لماذا لم يخلق 4 حواء وادم واحد 

وما معنى ان يكون الاثنان ملتصقان بجسد واحد!!

شكرا لاخي افرام فان رده كافي ووافي وقد صادفة موضوع بالمنتدى يوضح به كل هذه النقاط


----------



## enass (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

بل على العكس أعلام الادب والعلم ونجوم العالم يتهافتون على الاسلام
مثل الفيلسوف الفرنسى روجيه جارودى والجراح العالمى موريس بوكاى الذى اجرى مقارنه بين المسيحيه والاسلام واليهوديه والعلم من خلال كتابه الذى قلب المفاهيم فى أوربا لدرجه تهافت الشباب الالمانى على الدخول فى الاسلام وذلك عن دراسه وفهم لأنه دين العلم والمنطق وليس دين السماء المصنوعه من الجلد!!!!!!!!!!!

ربنا ما بنسى حدا اكيد راح يرجع يهديهن 
وع فكرة عشان هيك المنتخب الفرنسي ما ربح غير مرة وحدي وكانت مبيوعة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## avram (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*




sabry777 قال:


> شكرا عزيزى  avram على أسلوب السخريه (سى صبرى) الذى تبنيته فى ردك على ماكتبته
> وما كتبته معزز بآيات من الكتاب المقدس
> وما ذكرته هو أن أنبياء الله الذين هم أفضل منك ومنى وهم خيرة البشر تزوجوا أكثر من زوجه
> ومعاليك لك رأى تانى أنه كات اختيارهم والله لم يعلن رفضه للتعدد بل تركه لوقت الاصلاح الكامل وقت مجىء المسيح!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


أهلا بيك مرة أخرئ يا سي السيد "صبري"
أرجو أن يكون وأضح لديك ولكل القراء أنك تناقش إنسان مسيحي، وليس يهودي
أقولك شو الفرق
اليهود يؤمنون بالعهد القديم فقط، أما نحن نؤمن أن العهد القديم وما سبق المسيح هو كلام الله لكن جاء المسيح لا لينقض بل ليُكمل
وحتة على الماشي كدة:
النبي الحقيقي ياتي ليُكمل ما سبق وقاله الله في السابق عن طريق أنبياءه، ولا ينقض أبدا ويهدم كلام الله السابق.
وأن نقض كلام الله السابق فهو ليس من الله بل من الشيطان، لأن الشيطان يُريد هدم كلام الله "الله يُكمل رسالته ولا يناقض كلامه"
لذلك جاء المسيح ليّكمل الناموس، فنحن كمسيحين نؤمن بالعهد القديم ونؤمن ب<a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد"><a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد">العهد الجديد</a></a> الذي هو يّكمل العهد القديم.
لذلك الأيات التي ذكرتها عن التعدد هى من العهد القديم فقط وأكرر أنا ليس يهودي بل مسيحي.
أرجو أن تكتب لي أيه وأحدة عن التعدد في <a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد"><a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد">العهد الجديد</a></a> كما تزعم، فالطفل الصغير يُدرك أن الأنجيل و<a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد"><a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد">العهد الجديد</a></a> به نصوص صريحة عن شريعة الزوجة الواحدة:
كلام المسيح نفسه في الأنجيل بحسب البشير متى
فاجاب وقال لهم أما قرأتم ان الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وانثى
5  وقال.من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا.
6  اذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد.فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان.
7  قالوا له فلماذا اوصى موسى ان يعطى كتاب طلاق فتطلّق.
8  قال لهم ان موسى من اجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم ان تطلّقوا نساءكم.ولكن من البدء لم يكن هكذا.
9  واقول لكم ان من طلّق امرأته الا بسبب الزنى وتزوج باخرى يزني.والذي يتزوج بمطلّقة يزني.

لأحظ كلمة ذكر وأنثئ وليس ذكر وأربع ................... !
عموماً هذة نقطة وأنتظر أن تاتي بعكس ذلك من <a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد"><a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد">العهد الجديد</a></a> وتعاليم المسيح التي علم بتعدد الزوجات، لكنك يبدو أنك لم تعرف أبسط المبادئ المسيحية في الأنجيل وأنا أعذركم لأنكن تعلمتم أن تناقشوا فيما لا تقراؤا وتعرفوا

أتعجب جداص أن تتفاخر بأنك تعبد الله الذي ينهى عن الزنا، ولم تلاحظ أنك تعبد الله الذي يُحرض على القتال 
"ولأبد أن تعرف القتال في سبيل نشر الدعوة" وليس الدفاع كما تتوهمون وتجملون:
فالأيه تقول
الجزء 2 السورة البقرة آية 193 (  فتنة: 1 ) 
وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لاَ تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلّهِ فَإِنِ انتَهَواْ فَلاَ عُدْوَانَ إِلاَّ عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ 
 ورسول الإسلام قال:
أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله إلا الله ، فمن قال لا إله إلا الله فقد عصم مني نفسه وماله إلا بحقه ، وحسابه على الله 
الراوي: أبو هريرة  -  خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح  -  المحدث: البخاري  -  المصدر: الجامع الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 2946 

تقول تعبد الله الذي نهى عن الزنا 
وتتبع رسول شرع الزنا تحت مسمى شرعي أسمة زواج المتعة، ورغم إختلافكم في أنه ساري المفعول إلى الأن أم كان لوقت محدد.
لكن الحقيقية هي أنه شرعه نبي الإسلام حتى ولو لوقت "رخصة بالزنا"
كنا نغزو مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . ليس لنا نساء . فقلنا : ألا نستخصى ؟ فنهانا عن ذلك . ثم رخص لنا أن ننكح المرأة بالثوب إلى أجل . ثم قرأ عبدالله : { يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تحرموا طيبات ما أحل الله لكم ولا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين } [ 5 / المائدة / الآية 87 ] . وفي رواية : مثله . وقال : ثم قرأ علينا هذه الآية . ولم يقل : قرأ عبدالله . وفي رواية : يا رسول الله ! ألا نستخصي ؟ ولم يقل : نغزو . 
الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود  -  خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح  -  المحدث: مسلم  -  المصدر: المسند الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 1404

لكن لا أتعجب من رفضك لما قاله الله عن دواد بالدينونة لأنه فعل بالخفاء فكون الله عادل وما يزرعه الإنسان أياه يحصد
لأن رسولكم علمكم أن الله يُسرع في هواه 
وعندما رائ زوجة أبنه وأشتعلت زوجتة الله زوجه أياها
وأعطى تشريع بأربعة وهو نفسه لم يلتزم به
بل وعندما زنا بماريا القبطية، لم يعاقبه الله
عائشة أستهجنت وأستغربت والله لم يستغرب هوئ وشهوة نبيه
فقالت عجبي على اله يُسرع في هواك
فأنت معذور لأنك تستغرب عدل اله وعقابه بالذات لنبيه عندما يُخطئ، لأنه علمكم رسولكم أن الله يُسرع في هوئ وشهوة نبية ويخصه بكل الشهوات عن غيره

أخيراً:
يؤسفني جداً الكلام عن شريعة المرأة الواحدة للرجل الواحد وأن لاهناك طلاق الإ لعلة الزنا .............. كلام لا يتماشئ مع الواقع وصعب.
والدليل على ذلك قصص الإختلاف والمحاكم ولجوء كثيرين لتغير دينه ......................... الخ
نعم أؤافقك الرائ لأن بالفعل هذا صعب لأنه منطق الله وليس منطق شخص شهواني كانت تُسيطر علية شهوة النكاح.
والدليل أن شريعة عدم الزنا وحفظ الإنسان طاهر مقدس حتي الزواج أمر صعب ولا يتماشئ مع الواقع والدليل على ذلك لجوء كثير من الشباب إلى الزنا والعلاقات الغير مشروعة قبل الزواج والواقع يُبين ذلك في الغرب والزنا بالسر في الشرق
هل هذا الواقع المرير يُغير وصية الله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
ستبقئ مقايس الله غير مناسبة لواقع البشر الذين تٌسيطر عليهم شهواتهم ويعيشون حسب الجسد الحيواني الذي بهم
وسبقئ الله يحاول الرقئ بالبشر من المستوى الحيواني إلى مستوئ إنساني بحسب قصد الله "أدم واحد وحواء واحدة"
والقرار لك
هل تُريد أن تبقئ أسير شهواتك، أم تضع يدك بيد الله والإيمان بالمسيح فيغيرك ويعطيك طبية جديدة تتغلب على طبيعتك الشهوانية الحيوانية وتعيش بحسب قصد الله وسمؤه الذي أعلنه المسيح.
الله يُحبك

أنت معذور لكن تعالى للمسيح لتعرف الله المعرفة الحقيقية
وليس عبادة في ظاهرها تعب الله وفي باطنها أنت تحقق شهواتك ورغبة أبليس الذي هو قتال للناس منذ البدء


----------



## avram (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

أهلا بيك مرة أخرئ يا سي السيد "صبري"
أرجو أن يكون وأضح لديك ولكل القراء أنك تناقش إنسان مسيحي، وليس يهودي
أقولك شو الفرق
اليهود يؤمنون بالعهد القديم فقط، أما نحن نؤمن أن العهد القديم وما سبق المسيح هو كلام الله لكن جاء المسيح لا لينقض بل ليُكمل
وحتة على الماشي كدة:
النبي الحقيقي ياتي ليُكمل ما سبق وقاله الله في السابق عن طريق أنبياءه، ولا ينقض أبدا ويهدم كلام الله السابق.
وأن نقض كلام الله السابق فهو ليس من الله بل من الشيطان، لأن الشيطان يُريد هدم كلام الله "الله يُكمل رسالته ولا يناقض كلامه"
لذلك جاء المسيح ليّكمل الناموس، فنحن كمسيحين نؤمن بالعهد القديم ونؤمن العهد_ الجديد هو يّكمل العهد القديم.
لذلك الأيات التي ذكرتها عن التعدد هى من العهد القديم فقط وأكرر أنا ليس يهودي بل مسيحي.
أرجو أن تكتب لي أيه وأحدة عن التعدد في  <a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد">العهد الجديد</a>كما تزعم،
 فالطفل الصغير يُدرك أن الأنجيل
العهد_ الجديد"
العهد_ الجديد<a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد">العهد الجديد</a> به نصوص صريحة عن شريعة الزوجة الواحدة:
كلام المسيح نفسه في الأنجيل بحسب البشير متى
فاجاب وقال لهم أما قرأتم ان الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وانثى
5 وقال.من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا.
6 اذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد.فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان.
7 قالوا له فلماذا اوصى موسى ان يعطى كتاب طلاق فتطلّق.
8 قال لهم ان موسى من اجل قساوة قلوبكم أذن لكم ان تطلّقوا نساءكم.ولكن من البدء لم يكن هكذا.
9 واقول لكم ان من طلّق امرأته الا بسبب الزنى وتزوج باخرى يزني.والذي يتزوج بمطلّقة يزني.

لأحظ كلمة ذكر وأنثئ وليس ذكر وأربع ................... !عموماً هذة نقطة وأنتظر أن تاتي بعكس ذلك من <a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد">العهد الجديد</a>  وتعاليم المسيح التي علم بتعدد الزوجات، لكنك يبدو أنك لم تعرف أبسط المبادئ المسيحية في الأنجيل وأنا أعذركم لأنكن تعلمتم أن تناقشوا فيما لا تقراؤا وتعرفوا

أتعجب جداً أن تتفاخر بأنك تعبد الله الذي ينهى عن الزنا، ولم تلاحظ أنك تعبد الله الذي يُحرض على القتال 
"ولأبد أن تعرف القتال في سبيل نشر الدعوة" وليس الدفاع كما تتوهمون وتجملون:
فالأيه تقول
الجزء 2 السورة البقرة آية 193 ( فتنة: 1 ) 
وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لاَ تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلّهِ فَإِنِ انتَهَواْ فَلاَ عُدْوَانَ إِلاَّ عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ 
ورسول الإسلام قال:
أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله إلا الله ، فمن قال لا إله إلا الله فقد عصم مني نفسه وماله إلا بحقه ، وحسابه على الله 
الراوي: أبو هريرة - خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح - المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2946 

تقول تعبد الله الذي نهى عن الزنا 
وتتبع رسول شرع الزنا تحت مسمى شرعي أسمة زواج المتعة، ورغم إختلافكم في أنه ساري المفعول إلى الأن أم كان لوقت محدد.
لكن الحقيقية هي أنه شرعه نبي الإسلام حتى ولو لوقت "رخصة بالزنا"
كنا نغزو مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . ليس لنا نساء . فقلنا : ألا نستخصى ؟ فنهانا عن ذلك . ثم رخص لنا أن ننكح المرأة بالثوب إلى أجل . ثم قرأ عبدالله : { يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تحرموا طيبات ما أحل الله لكم ولا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين } [ 5 / المائدة / الآية 87 ] . وفي رواية : مثله . وقال : ثم قرأ علينا هذه الآية . ولم يقل : قرأ عبدالله . وفي رواية : يا رسول الله ! ألا نستخصي ؟ ولم يقل : نغزو . 
الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود - خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح - المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: المسند الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1404

لكن لا أتعجب من رفضك لما قاله الله عن دواد بالدينونة لأنه فعل بالخفاء فكون الله عادل وما يزرعه الإنسان أياه يحصد
لأن رسولكم علمكم أن الله يُسرع في هواه 
وعندما رائ زوجة أبنه وأشتعلت زوجتة الله زوجه أياها
وأعطى تشريع بأربعة وهو نفسه لم يلتزم به
بل وعندما زنا بماريا القبطية، لم يعاقبه الله
عائشة أستهجنت وأستغربت والله لم يستغرب هوئ وشهوة نبيه
فقالت عجبي على اله يُسرع في هواك
فأنت معذور لأنك تستغرب عدل اله وعقابه بالذات لنبيه عندما يُخطئ، لأنه علمكم رسولكم أن الله يُسرع في هوئ وشهوة نبية ويخصه بكل الشهوات عن غيره

أخيراً:
يؤسفني جداً الكلام عن شريعة المرأة الواحدة للرجل الواحد وأن لاهناك طلاق الإ لعلة الزنا .............. كلام لا يتماشئ مع الواقع وصعب.
والدليل على ذلك قصص الإختلاف والمحاكم ولجوء كثيرين لتغير دينه ......................... الخ
نعم أؤافقك الرائ لأن بالفعل هذا صعب لأنه منطق الله وليس منطق شخص شهواني كانت تُسيطر علية شهوة النكاح.
والدليل أن شريعة عدم الزنا وحفظ الإنسان طاهر مقدس حتي الزواج أمر صعب ولا يتماشئ مع الواقع والدليل على ذلك لجوء كثير من الشباب إلى الزنا والعلاقات الغير مشروعة قبل الزواج والواقع يُبين ذلك في الغرب والزنا بالسر في الشرق
هل هذا الواقع المرير يُغير وصية الله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟
ستبقئ مقايس الله غير مناسبة لواقع البشر الذين تٌسيطر عليهم شهواتهم ويعيشون حسب الجسد الحيواني الذي بهم
وسبقئ الله يحاول الرقئ بالبشر من المستوى الحيواني إلى مستوئ إنساني بحسب قصد الله "أدم واحد وحواء واحدة"
والقرار لك
هل تُريد أن تبقئ أسير شهواتك، أم تضع يدك بيد الله والإيمان بالمسيح فيغيرك ويعطيك طبية جديدة تتغلب على طبيعتك الشهوانية الحيوانية وتعيش بحسب قصد الله وسمؤه الذي أعلنه المسيح.
الله يُحبك

أنت معذور لكن تعالى للمسيح لتعرف الله المعرفة الحقيقية
وليس عبادة في ظاهرها تعب الله وفي باطنها أنت تحقق شهواتك ورغبة أبليس الذي هو قتال للناس منذ البدء


----------



## وليم تل (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

الاخوة الاعزاء
موضوع هام وشائك لانة يدخل فى صميم العقيدة سواء المسيحية او الاسلامية
وما وجدتة هنا من حوارات بيزنطية تجعلنى احس انة هناك نوعان من الالهة 
الة للمسيحين متزمت فى اسلوبة لا يغير اقوالة محابيا لطرف عن الاخر
والة للمسلمين سلس ومرن اقوالة تتغير حسب الاهواء
واعذرونى فانا لا اقصد اذدراء احد ولكن هذا واضح من المناقشات وعلية اقول فللناقش الموضوع بعقلية سلسة بعيدا عن اى تعصب ونقول لقد خلق اللة حواء من ضلع ادم اى من جانبة ولم يخلقها من راسة حتى لا تسودة او من ارجلة حتى لا يسودها اى خلقها من جنبة حتى تكون سندة فى الحياة وتسير معة راس براس ومع علم اللة بهذا الانسان وتفكيرة كان من الممكن ان يخلق من ضلوع ادم اكثر من حواء لاشباع رغباتة وفى نفس الوقت ترك لهم حرية معرفة الخير والشر وانزلق ادم وحواء فى الشر وانكشفت عوراتهم وبدأت الحياة يتناغم كل من الخير والشر فى ملحمة تتوارثها الاجيال تلو الاخرى مع ارسال اللة الرحيم بانبياء كثيرة وحتى الانبياء كان لهم هفواتهم وكان هناك تعدد للزوجات وهذا موجود فى الكتاب المقدس عهد قديم ولكن رحمة اللة العظيمة بنا وحتى لا يترك نسل المرأة منسحقا فى الرزيلة وحتى يكرم المراة ارسل يسوع مولودا من العذراء دون ان يمسها بشرا ولادة نظيفة بعيدة عن اى نكاح بشهادة القران نفسة وجاء المسيح ليكمل اى يصحح مفاهيم خاطئة توارثتها الاجيال حتى فى وجود الانبياء ولم يجىء لينقض وقال من طلق امرأتة الا لعلة الزنى فهو يزنى
كما قال ما جمعة اللة لا يفرقة انسان هذا هو العدل الالاهى سواء لادم او حواء مثل بدأ الخليقة بعد الفداء على الصليب
ولكن للاسف الاخوة المسلمين يتمسكون بالعهد القديم فقط وينسون او يتناسون ان المسيحية مبنية على عهد قديم وعهد جديد وهذا لهم عذر فية فان القران رجع بنا للعهد القديم فقط العين بالعين والسن بالسن وانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث واربع على ان تعدلوا وان خفتم الا تعدلوا فواحدة ولن تعدلوا ومن هنا نفهم انة براحتكم مش مشكلة تحدث انهيارات اجتماعية او اخلاقية وان تمتلىء الشوارع باطفال الشوارع او نحل مشكلة عنوسة ونحولها لامرأة مطلقة ومعها اطفال فهذا لا يهم فالغرض الاساسى من الزواج ليس بناء مجتمع صالح وانما الغرض من الزواج هو النكاح واشباع رغبة الرجل الشهوانية ولا يهمنا هنا الانثى ان يكون لها رغبة ام لا فهى فقط فرع من شجرة نقطعها ونرتاح
اليس هذا هو مضمون نقاشاتكم اخوتى الاعزاء
ومن لة عقل فليفكر واليس ما يحدث هو مجرد تفكير ذكورى منبطح
ودمتم بود


----------



## avram (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*



وليم تل قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء
> موضوع هام وشائك لانة يدخل فى صميم العقيدة سواء المسيحية او الاسلامية
> وما وجدتة هنا من حوارات بيزنطية تجعلنى احس انة هناك نوعان من الالهة
> الة للمسيحين متزمت فى اسلوبة لا يغير اقوالة محابيا لطرف عن الاخر
> ...



عزيزي وليم
شكراً لمشاركتك التي تّلخص النقاش وتصل إلى حقائق مهمة أرجو من الكل أن يتعرفوا عليها


----------



## طلعت خيري (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*



avram قال:


> عزيزي وليم
> شكراً لمشاركتك التي تّلخص النقاش وتصل إلى حقائق مهمة أرجو من الكل أن يتعرفوا عليها



يا ايها الصديق 

قصة خلق ادام وحواء قصه لاعلاقه لها بتعدد الزوجات 
ونقاشك الذي يخص خلق ادم وحواء لم يشهده الا الله فكيف تتكلم بشئ لا علم لك به ولا اي انسان له علاقه بخلق ادم وحواء 

اما تعدد الزوجات هو بين البشر 
لاكن اهل تععد الزوجات \\ خطيئه\\\

نقاش تعدد الزوجات ليس فكر يكتب على الورق او موضوع مجرد للجدال هذا الموضوع لابد ان يطبق على ارض الواقع  حتى نكتشف سلبياته عن طريق الامثله والبراهين


----------



## maria123 (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

سلام المسيح

اولا اذا كان تعدد الزوجات حل من الله كان خلق ل ادم اكثر من زوجة لانو كان بحاجةل النمو والنسل 

ثانية الزواج المسيحي هدفه بناء اسرة مسيحية متماسكة تربي اطفالها بس اذا تعددت الزوجات تفكككت الاسرة وليس لمصلحت الطفل 
تخيل نفسك لو امك توفت و ابوك راح تجوز غيرها رح كره زوجتو لكن شلون لو امك لسعتا عايشة 
تعدد الزوجات فقط للمتعت الرجل وذل للمراءة و الطفل


----------



## maria123 (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*



avram قال:


> نسيت شغلة مهمة
> أغاني سي السيد صبري بأن الإسلام كرم المرأة
> ولا يسعني الإ قول نعم
> فجعلها مع الكلب الذي تقطع الصلاة، وجعلها أداة لمتعة الرجل الجنسية حتى لو أن زوجها طلبها في مرة وأمتنعت ملايكة ربنا كلها تلعن فيها للصبح.
> ...





ياخي لك الاسلام بشو كرم المراءة

اولا تزوجها وهي طفلة لم تبلغ بعد
تانية زوجها يطلقها امتى مابدو وحتى بدون دفع المؤخرها الى اعطاها الاسلام حق انو تاخدو 
ثالثا اعطاء الحق للرجل الزواج من 4 اي المراءة لها ربع رجل
فقط
هذا هو التكريم  :new6::thnk0001:


----------



## avram (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*



طلعت خيري قال:


> يا ايها الصديق
> 
> قصة خلق ادام وحواء قصه لاعلاقه لها بتعدد الزوجات
> ونقاشك الذي يخص خلق ادم وحواء لم يشهده الا الله فكيف تتكلم بشئ لا علم لك به ولا اي انسان له علاقه بخلق ادم وحواء
> ...



عزيزي طلعت أرجع للردود وسوف تجد الفكر الكامل عن هذة النقطة
لكن لأن التكرار بيّعلم الشُطار نقول كمان

عندما خلق الله أدم وحواء خلقهم على أفضل نموذج راه الله للإنسان
فلو أن التعدد هو النموذج الآمثل للإنسان لخلق أدم وأربعة حوات !!!!!!!1
التامل في قصة الخلق يوضح لك فكر الله للإنسان
ففكر الله كان الخير لأدم وكان بالجنة، لكن نتيجة سقوطه طُرد من الجنة وصارت الأرض بها شقاء وعناء ومرض ..............الخ من نتائج سقوط الإنسان وتمرده على وصايا الله.
هكذا من جهة فكر الله للإنسان في الزواج "أدم واحد وحواء واحدة"
لكن كما تغيرت أمور كثيرة، وحاد الإنسان عن الصورة التي أرادها له، هكذا الحال في هذة النقطة، زاغ الإنسان وطلب التعدد
إلى أن جاء المسيح الذي كانت رسالته رّد البشرية إلى ما أرادها الله لها، ولهذا عندما علم عن هذا الآمر قال لها أما قرآتم أنه من البدء ذكر وأنثئ خلقهما !!!!!!!!
_*هذا هو النموذج الذي أراده الله للبشرية*_


----------



## TAREKSHEIR (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

أخواتى ما رأيكم أن نتكلم فى أى مواضيع غير العقيدة .. اماذا ؟
لأننا لسنا متخصصين فى دراسة الديانات .. نحن من العوام وهذا ليس تخصصنا فلماذا لا نتحدث ونتصادق كأخوة .. فالدين لله والوطن للجميع


----------



## نشات جيد (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

ربنا يحفظ انفس عبيدة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

++++ ليست الخلقة الأولى فقط التى كانت آدم واحد  لحواء واحدة ، بل إلى الآن ، ما زال هذا النظام الإلهى سارياً .
+++ فلو كان الله قد خلق البشر على نظام تعدد الزوجات ، لخلق من الإناث أعداداً مضاعفة عن الذكور .
++++ ولكن الواقع الذى يشمل كل الشعوب ، هو أن عدد المواليد الإناث يتساوى تقريباً مع عدد المواليد الذكور .
+++++ ولذلك ، فإن الذين يطبقون تعدد الزوجات ، يحتاجون للحروب ، ليحصلوا على هذه الزيادة العددية .
++++ ولكن ، لأن الله خلق الإحتياجات متقاربة بين الرجل والمرأة ، لذلك يلجأون لإحداث أشياء ، لتقليل الطبيعة عند المرأة ، لكيلا تحدث مشكلة للرجل ، مع ذلك العدد . +  أليس هذا تشويه ، أليس هذا ظلم ؟؟؟


----------



## siag_gis (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

*اعزائي المحاورين والمناقشين
اتفق معكم ان الموضوع شيق ولكني سأبدا من مشاركة الاخ شنودة والتي قال فيها ان من يؤيدون ويطبقون تعدد الزوجات يحتاجون لحروب ليحصلوا على الزيادة التعددية واسأله هل لم تحدث حروب ولم يقتل الذكور ؟؟؟؟
كما اريد ان اسأل عن عدد النساء العوانس فى مصر مثلا واللذين زاد عمرهم عن الثلاثين عاما دون زواج ( وياريت اى اخت مسيحية تقولي عدد المسيحيات ) ايضا عايز اعرف عدد القضايا المرفوعة للطلاق والمرفوضة من الكنيسة الشرقية ... وياريت نعرف عدد القتلى الذكور فى العراق مثلا ومقارنته بعدد النساء ؟؟؟؟ وكمان عدد حالات الاغتصاب في مصر مثلا في العام .... 
ياريت نعرف الاجابة على الاسئلة البسيطة دي وممكن ندخل بعدها فى الحوار
تحياتي*


----------



## namastis (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

*الحكمة من إباحة التعدد : 

1- التعدد سبب لتكثير الأمة ، ومعلوم أنه لا تحصل الكثرة إلا بالزواج . وما يحصل من كثرة النسل من جراء تعدد الزوجات أكثر مما يحصل بزوجة واحدة .

ومعلوم لدى العقلاء أن زيادة عدد السكان سبب في تقوية الأمة ، وزيادة الأيدي العاملة فيها مما يسبب ارتفاع الاقتصاد – لو أحسن القادة تدبير أمور الدولة والانتفاع من مواردها كما ينبغي – ودع عنك أقاويل الذين يزعمون أن تكثير البشرية خطر على موارد الأرض وأنها لا تكفيهم فإن الله الحكيم الذي شرع التعدد قد تكفّل برزق العباد وجعل في الأرض ما يغنيهم وزيادة وما يحصل من النقص فهو من ظلم الإدارات والحكومات والأفراد وسوء التدبير ، وانظر إلى الصين مثلاً أكبر دولة في العالم من حيث تعداد السكان ، وتعتبر من أقوى دول العالم بل ويُحسب لها ألف حساب ، كما أنها من الدول الصناعية الكبرى . فمن ذا الذي يفكر بغزو الصين ويجرؤ على ذلك يا ترى ؟ ولماذا ؟

2- تبين من خلال الإحصائيات أن عدد النساء أكثر من الرجال ، فلو أن كل رجل تزوج امرأةً واحدة فهذا يعني أن من النساء من ستبقى بلا زوج ، مما يعود بالضرر عليها وعلى المجتمع : 

أما الضرر الذي سيلحقها فهو أنها لن تجد لها زوجاً يقوم على مصالحها ، ويوفر لها المسكن والمعاش ، ويحصنها من الشهوات المحرمة ، وترزق منه بأولاد تقرُّ بهم عينها ، مما قد يؤدي بها إلى الانحراف والضياع إلا من رحم ربك .

وأما الضرر العائد على المجتمع فمعلوم أن هذه المرأة التي ستجلس بلا زوج ، قد تنحرف عن الجادة وتسلك طرق الغواية والرذيلة ، فتقع في مستنقع الزنا والدعارة - نسأل الله السلامة – مما يؤدي إلى انتشار الفاحشة فتظهر الأمراض الفتاكة من الإيدز وغيره من الأمراض المستعصية المعدية التي لا يوجد لها علاج ، وتتفكك الأسر ، ويولد أولاد مجهولي الهوية ، لا يَعرفون من أبوهم ؟ 

فلا يجدون يداً حانية تعطف عليهم ، ولا عقلاً سديداً يُحسن تربيتهم ، فإذا خرجوا إلى الحياة وعرفوا حقيقتهم وأنهم أولاد زنا فينعكس ذلك على سلوكهم ، ويكونون عرضة للانحراف والضياع ، بل وسينقمون على مجتمعاتهم ، ومن يدري فربما يكونون معاول الهدم لبلادهم ، وقادة للعصابات المنحرفة ، كما هو الحال في كثير من دول العالم .

3- الرجال عرضة للحوادث التي قد تودي بحياتهم ، لأنهم يعملون في المهن الشاقة ، وهم جنود المعارك ، فاحتمال الوفاة في صفوفهم أكثر منه في صفوف النساء ، وهذا من أسباب ارتفاع معدل العنوسة في صفوف النساء ، والحل الوحيد للقضاء على هذه المشكلة هو التعدد . 

4- من الرجال من يكون قوي الشهوة ، ولا تكفيه امرأة واحدة ، ولو سُدَّ الباب عليه وقيل له لا يُسمح لك إلا بامرأة واحدة لوقع في المشقة الشديدة ، وربما صرف شهوته بطريقة محرمة .

أضف إلى ذلك أن المرأة تحيض كل شهر وإذا ولدت قعدت أربعين يوماً في دم النفاس فلا يستطيع الرجل جماع زوجته ، لأن الجماع في الحيض أو النفاس محرم ، وقد ثبت ضرره طبياً . فأُبيح التعدد عند القدرة على العدل .

5- التعدد ليس في دين الإسلام فقط بل كان معروفاً عند الأمم السابقة ، وكان بعض الأنبياء متزوجاً بأكثر من امرأة ، فهذا نبي الله سليمان كان له تسعون امرأة ، وقد أسلم في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رجال بعضهم كان متزوجاً بثمان نساء ، وبعضهم بخمس فأمرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بإبقاء أربع نساء وطلاق البقية .

6- " قد تكون الزوجة عقيمة أو لا تفي بحاجة الزوج أو لا يمكن معاشرتها لمرضها ، والزوج يتطلع إلى الذرية وهو تطلع مشروع ، ويريد ممارسة الحياة الزوجية الجنسية وهو شيء مباح ، ولا سبيل إلا بالزواج بأخرى ، فمن العدل والإنصاف والخير للزوجة نفسها أن ترضى بالبقاء زوجة ، وأن يسمح للرجل بالزواج بأخرى .

7- وقد تكون المرأة من أقارب الرجل ولا معيل لها ، وهي غير متزوجة ، أو أرملة مات زوجها ، ويرى هذا الرجل أن من أحسن الإحسان لها أن يضمها إلى بيته زوجة مع زوجته الأولى ، فيجمع لها بين الإعفاف والإنفاق عليها ، وهذا خير لها من تركها وحيدة ويكتفي بالإنفاق عليها .

8- هناك مصالح مشروعة تدعو إلى الأخذ بالتعدد : كالحاجة إلى توثيق روابط بين عائلتين ، أو توثيق الروابط بين رئيس وبعض أفراد رعيته أو جماعته ، ويرى أن مما يحقق هذا الغرض هو المصاهرة – أي الزواج – وإن ترتب عليه تعدد الزوجات .

اعتراض : 

قد يعترض البعض ويقول : إن في تعدد الزوجات وجود الضرائر في البيت الواحد ، وما ينشأ عن ذلك من منافسات وعداوات بين الضرائر تنعكس على من في البيت من زوج وأولاد وغيرهم ، و هذا ضرر ، والضرر يزال ، ولا سبيل إلى منعه إلا بمنع تعدد الزوجات .

دفع الاعتراض :

والجواب : أن النزاع في العائلة قد يقع بوجود زوجة واحدة ، وقد لا يقع مع وجود أكثر من زوجة واحدة كما هو المشاهد ، وحتى لو سلمنا باحتمال النزاع والخصام على نحو أكثر مما قد يحصل مع الزوجة الواحدة فهذا النزاع حتى لو اعتبرناه ضرراً وشراً إلا أنه ضرر مغمور في خير كثير وليس في الحياة شر محض ولا خير محض ، والمطلوب دائماً تغليب ما كثر خيره وترجيحه على ما كثر شره ، وهذا القانون هو المأخوذ والملاحظ في إباحة تعدد الزوجات .

ثم إن لكل زوجة الحق في مسكن شرعي مستقل ، ولا يجوز للزوج إجبار زوجاته على العيش في بيت واحد مشترك .

اعتراض آخر : 

إذا كنتم تبيحون التعدد للرجل ، فلماذا لا تبيحون التعدد للمرأة ، بمعنى أن المرأة لها الحق في أن تتزوج أكثر من رجل ؟ 

الجواب على هذا الاعتراض : 

المرأة لا يفيدها أن تُعطى حق تعدد الأزواج ، بل يحطّ من قدرها وكرامتها ، ويُضيع عليها نسب ولدها ؛ لأنها مستودع تكوين النسل ، وتكوينه لا يجوز أن يكون من مياه عدد من الرجال وإلا ضاع نسب الولد ، وضاعت مسؤولية تربيته ، وتفككت الأسرة ، وانحلت روابط الأبوة مع الأولاد ، وليس هذا بجائز في الإسلام ، كما أنه ليس في مصلحة المرأة ، ولا الولد ولا المجتمع " ​*


----------



## طلعت خيري (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*



avram قال:


> عزيزي طلعت أرجع للردود وسوف تجد الفكر الكامل عن هذة النقطة
> لكن لأن التكرار بيّعلم الشُطار نقول كمان
> 
> عندما خلق الله أدم وحواء خلقهم على أفضل نموذج راه الله للإنسان
> ...




اشكرلك ايها الزميل

ايها الصديق ان التعصب الفكري الديني يجعل الانسان \\ رجعيا في الفكر ولربما يصر على اشياء وقد تكون خطاء ثم يندم على الوقت الذي قضاه في امور اثبت فشلها

لربما انا وانت لانحتاج تعدد الزوجات

ولاكن لو ضعنا بعض الافتراضات على غيرنا  او قمنا بدراسه ميدانيه على اشخاص
تعرضوا للحوادث التاليه

مثال 

رجل له زوجه وثلاثة اطفال وتعرضوا لحادث مروري ادى الى اصابة الزوجه بالشلل
النصفي واصبحت مقعده

اذن كيف يقوم الرجل بالتنسيق بين عمله وتربية الاطفال هذا من ناحية الاطفال
ومن ناحية الرجل اين يذهب بشهوته الجنسيه عندما تكون زوجته عاجزه

هل سوف يذهب الى اماكن الزنى \الايكون هناك على الاقل احترما للزوجه في غيابها وعدم خيانتها 

هل من المعقول للمراءه حتى  تكون راضيه على زوجها تسمح له بمعاشرة غيرها في حالة عجزها  هل هذه من عدالة الرب

وهل من المعقول ان يقدم الانسان الى طاعة  الله  في جانيب ويعصيه في جانب اخر
وهل من المعقول ان نقدم الى طاعه نرتكب معصيه

ماهو الحل ايها الصديق


----------



## الانصارى9 (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

الخميس 13 من رجب 1426 هـ - 18 من أغسطس 2005م 

تزايدت الأحكام الصادرة من المحاكم ببطلان عقود الزواج والسبب الرئيسي هو ضعف قدرة الرجل الجنسية أو “برودة المرأة”. وبعد رحلة طويلة في أروقة المحاكم والعرض علي الأطباء الشرعيين. تُصدر المحاكم حُكمها ببطلان عقد الزواج وهذا معناه ان هذا العقد كأن لم يكن. 

رأت الكنيسة ان هذا الموضوع قد “استفحل” وتدارسته علميا واجتماعيا وروحياً وما ترتب عليه من اثار ووضعت شرطاً حاسما وجازماً بألا تقوم الكنائس بعقد زواج إلا بتقدم الزوجين بشهادة خلو طرفي العقد من الموانع الصحية واهمها القدرة علي المعاشرة الزوجية من الناحية الجنسية بل ان بعض الكنائس زادت الأمور تعقيدا أو قل تفصيلا بأن اضافت بنداً من بنود هذه الشهادة وهو عدد الحيوانات المنوية لتطمئن المرأة إلي إمكانية الانجاب من رجلها. وكانوا قديما يعتقدون وهو بالتأكد اعتقاد صحيح بأن “الطفل هو عطية من الله”. ولكن اعطانا الله العلم لندرأ مشكلات عدم الانجاب في المستقبل. 

اقراء العدد وعندك الرابط والرد يكون بأدب


----------



## الانصارى9 (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

ايه ياعم كل حاجة مخالف


----------



## طلعت خيري (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*



الانصارى9 قال:


> الخميس 13 من رجب 1426 هـ - 18 من أغسطس 2005م
> 
> تزايدت الأحكام الصادرة من المحاكم ببطلان عقود الزواج والسبب الرئيسي هو ضعف قدرة الرجل الجنسية أو “برودة المرأة”. وبعد رحلة طويلة في أروقة المحاكم والعرض علي الأطباء الشرعيين. تُصدر المحاكم حُكمها ببطلان عقد الزواج وهذا معناه ان هذا العقد كأن لم يكن.
> 
> ...



شكرا ايها الصديق

قد يجرنا هذا الموضوع الى ان كيف الاسلام يدعو الى تعدد الزوجات وفي نفس الوقت بعض الرجال لايستطيع ان يعاشر زوجه واحده

السبب المشترك للسلام والمسيحين  هو انتشار الزنى احد اسباب الخمول الجنسي مما يجعل المعاشره بالزنى ذات لذه خاصه بسبب ما يزين الشيطان للنسان سوء عمله وعنما يريد الانسان الزواج بطريقه شرعيه يتفاجاء ان الزواج يختلف عن الزني حيث يتعرض الى البرود الجنسي ويكون الرجل فيه خاملا  

ان الزنات من النساء يستخدمون اساليب جنسيه مع الرجل لتجعله مثارا للجنس \\ طبعا هذا عملهم ومهنتهم يكنون محترفين فيها

وعندما يتزوج الرجل بمراءه غير زانيه سوف يجد اختلافا كبيرا الاثارات الجنسيه
قد تكون الزوجه لاتعرف الاساليب الخبيثه للزنا فترا الرجل بارد جنسيا 

هنا تبداء المشاكل والرغبه للطلاق \\ يتوقع الرجل ببرود الحال الجنسيه انه لا يريد الزوجه وخاصه عندما يقارن بالاثاره الجنسيه للحالتين سوف يجد اختلافا كبيرا


----------



## avram (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

*سهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل* أن تّجد مبررات كثيرة - رغم عدم دقتها وضغفها ووهنها - لأئ آمر كان
لأن هذا طبيعة الإنسان، وقد فسر هذا الآمر فرويد (1856-1939) ومؤسس علم النفس الحديث
لأن الأنا تريد أن تشبع اللهو (الذي يسعئ للذة) ولكئ لا يتعارض مع الآنا العليا يلجا إلى الحيل النفسية، وهى كثيرة ومنها التبرير
وهذا ما الآحظه بطريقة واضحة جداً في اللذين يبرورون التعدد
*لكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن* يبقئ فكر الله ثابت ولا يتغير رغم كل ما يحاول البشر تبرير هذا للإرضاء شهواتهم
*لأن فكر الله هو "آدم واحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد وحواء واحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدة"*
ولو فحصنا كل الأعذار لوجدناها واهية جداً وغير منطقية رغم أنها للوهلة الآولئ أنها جيدة
مثلاً على سبيل المثال يقول آحدهم
1- لتكثير الأمة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل القوة في العدد أم النوعية؟؟ العدد في الليمون يااستاذي !
نعلم أن المقياس في النوع وليس الكم
كم بالأولئ كان الإحتياج لتثكير النسل البشري وقت أن خلق الله أدم وحواء فقط، كانت هناك حاجة كبيرة لكثرة الجنس البشري 
لماذا لم يّخلق الله أدم وأربع حوات من شان تكثير الأمة والجنس البشري !!
شئ موسف وعذر أقبح من ذنب
2- البعض يقول لأن الرجل مرات يكون لدية طاقة جنسية أكبر لا تكفي المرآة الواحدة، لذلك هنا يكون التعدد مناسب لهذة الحالة
والغريب أن دائماً نتوقع التقصير يكون عند المرأة، فماذا لو كانت المرأة عندها طاقة جنسية أكبر من الرجل هل في هذة الحالة يّحق لها أن تتزوج من أكثر من رجل لتشبع حاجتها الجنسية ولا تلجا للحرام !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
والعلم الحديث يُتبت أن العريزة الجنسية هي متساوية عند الرجل والمرأة إلا في بعض الحالات الفردية قد تقل أو تزيد عن رجل ما أو إمراة ما على حد السواء.
فإن كان التعدد يحل مشكلة الرجل الذي لديه طاقة جنسية كبيرة، فماذا عن المرأة التي لديها طاقة جنسية أكبر هل تتزوج بأكثر من رجل ؟ أو تلجا إلى الحرام
ولذيدة  جداً وبتضحكني دائما كلام الأصدقاء المسلمين أن يلجا إلى التعدد أو يلجا إلى الحرام ؟ إيهما أفضل
وأتذكر مبدا الحشاشين اللي بيقول أشرب حشيش آحسن بدل ما أشرب هيروين
وكأن ما في حل آخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
حل أن الشخص يرتقي باهواءه وشهواته هيدا غير موجود عن الأخوة المسلمين، والحقيقة اللي ما بيتعلم هيدا المبدا
صدقوني بيكون متزوج ولو باربعة ومجرد ما يشوف واحدة آحلئ أو بس تغمز بعينها أو شو شغله تلاقيه يندلق متل الجردل هههههههههههههه
شئ مضحك لكن واقع، صدقوني مو الحل في أن تجعل شهوتك تتحكم فيك لكن تتحكم أنت فيها

آعذار آخرئ مُضحكة أن الرجل لو زوجته أصابها العجز فطبعاً الحل هو التعدد ويبدو هذا منطق، وكالعادة لو لاحطتوا أحسن التعدد ولا يلجا للحرام وكانه بيهدد !!!
وغاب عن الشخص أن الرجل أيضاً معرض أن يصاب بالعجز، فهل لو كان شرع التعدد لذلك الغرض لكان أيضاً شرعه للمرآة التي أصاب زوجها العجز، فتتزوج بأخر وتعدد الرجال !!!!!!!!!!!!! هل هذا معقول
موضوع الإنجاب ناقشناه كثير، ودائماً يرئ المسلمين أن عدم الإنجاب مبرر كافي لزواج الرجل من آخرئ، ونفس الشخص ماذا لو قلنا له هل تُحب أن زوجتك تتزوج عليك لو أنت لم يعطيك الله نعمة الإنجاب؟
تّجده يّرفض وبشدة، وكأن التحليل دائماً للرجل
الأمر ببساطة هو سعي نبي الإسلام للإشباع رغبات الرجل وعدم مراعاه أبداً المرأة، 
الرجل لأنه يُحب التعدد فحلل له التعدد ! والمرأة تُريد أن يكون زوجها لها لوحدها ويعطيعها الكل كما هي له لوحده وتُعطيه الكل، 
فهل أحترم نبي الإسلام إحتياج المرأة كما راعئ إحتياج الرجل ؟؟
مرة آخرئ أنه دين ذكوري وفر كل ما يُغري الرجل ويُشبع شهوته ليُسرعوا في إتباعه !!!!!!!

والحقيقة أنا أناشد كل شخص قارئ أن يتفكر في صدق هل الذي يُعدد تكون عنده هذة الأهداف أو المبرارات؟
أو أن آغلب المرأت إن لم يّكن جميعها التعدد هو لسبب الشهوة والجنس ؟؟
رغم أنه يُمكنك أن تّجد مبرارات وهذا طبيعي لكي تُرضي أهواء الهو Id حسب نظرية فرويد
لكن يبقئ المقياس الحقيقي هو هو وفكر الله في الزواج هو هو كما أعلنه منذ البداية 
أدم وأحد وحواء وأحدة، وبعد حيدان البشر عن هذا الفكر، جاء المسيح ليؤكد عليه ويّرد الإنسان إلى فكر الله منذ البدء 
*"أدم واحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد وحواء واحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدة"*


----------



## fredyyy (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

*رأيتك يا استاذ / طلعت *

*رفعت قدرة الله من المشهد *

*وأخذت ُتعدد الحلول واضعاً أمامك الغريزية الجنسيه محور الكلام والحلول*

*وكأن الانسان يعيش فقط للشهوة *

*فالله يعطي مع التجربة المنفذ*

*كورنثوس الأولى 10 : 13 *
*لَمْ تُصِبْكُمْ تَجْرِبَةٌ إِلاَّ بَشَرِيَّةٌ. وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ أَمِينٌ الَّذِي لاَ يَدَعُكُمْ تُجَرَّبُونَ فَوْقَ مَا تَسْتَطِيعُونَ بَلْ سَيَجْعَلُ مَعَ التَّجْرِبَةِ أَيْضاً الْمَنْفَذَ لِتَسْتَطِيعُوا أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا. *

*فعندما تضع الله في المشهد تجد كل الحلول لمشاكلك*

*فقانون الله في هذا الأمر *

*مرقس 10 : 6 *
*وَلَكِنْ مِنْ بَدْءِ الْخَلِيقَةِ ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمَا اللَّهُ. *

*أي آدم واحد ... لحواء واحدة *

*لا ُتعارض شريعة الله .... فتصبح مُعانداً لله*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

الإخوة الأحباء جميعاً
++++ الملحوظة العامة فى كل هذه : " التبريرات "  ، هى سياسة :-  " التوفيق والتلفيق " .
++++ فمن ذلك أن يقول القائل ، بأن موت الذكور فى الحروب ، هو المبرر لتعدد الزوجات .  ++ متغاضياً عن إحتمالية زيادة موت الإناث فى أحوال أخرى  كأمراض معينة ، خصوصاً فى مرحلة الطفولة ، حيث تكون مناعتهن أقل من الأطفال الذكور .
 +++++ فلو كان المبرر ، هو زيادة الوفيات فى جنس ما ، بناءً على النسبة العددية ، فهل نجعل الأمر مباحاً  بغض النظر عن كونها للذكور ، أم للإناث !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  +++ بالطبع تستحيل الإجابة ، لأن المبرر هو مبرر تلفيقى ، لا يصمد أمام الفحص العقلى . 
++++ كما تجد الإجابات ، تثبت الشيئ - بإستخدام المبرر- ثم تعود لتثبت عكسه  .
++ كأن يكون المبرر هو الضعف الجنسى للمرأة ، لإباحة التعددية ( وهو مبرر تلفيقى ، بدليل ختان الإناث ) ، ثم يسوق الدليل على ذلك ، من قضايا التطليق ، بسبب الضعف ، من أحد الطرفين، للرجل وللمرأة معاً . ++ وبذلك ينفى ما كان قد قرره ، من أن الرجل -- بوجه مطلق -- أكثر إحتياجاً . ++ فلو كان فارق الإحتياج ، هو المبرر للتعددية ، ألم يكن من العدل أن يبيح التعددية -أيضاً - للمرأة ، ذات الإحتياجات الأكبر !!!!!!!!!!!! +++ مما يثبت أنه مجرد تبرير تلفيقى .
++++++ والأمثلة -- على سياسة التبرير والتوفيق -- كثيرة جداً ، ولو إتسع الوقت ، لذكرنا أمثلة أكثر ، وبإقتباسات أكثر تحديداً .++ ولكن الأمر واضح لكل ذى عينين .


----------



## siag_gis (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

*من خلال مشاركة الاخ شنودة والتي تشمل العبارات التالية ( ++ كأن يكون المبرر هو الضعف الجنسى للمرأة ، لإباحة التعددية ( وهو مبرر تلفيقى ، بدليل ختان الإناث ) ، ثم يسوق الدليل على ذلك ، من قضايا التطليق ، بسبب الضعف ، من أحد الطرفين، للرجل وللمرأة معاً . ++ وبذلك ينفى ما كان قد قرره ، من أن الرجل -- بوجه مطلق -- أكثر إحتياجاً . ++ فلو كان فارق الإحتياج ، هو المبرر للتعددية ، ألم يكن من العدل أن يبيح التعددية -أيضاً - للمرأة ، ذات الإحتياجات الأكبر !!!!!!!!!!!! +++ مما يثبت أنه مجرد تبرير تلفيقى .
++++++ والأمثلة -- على سياسة التبرير والتوفيق -- كثيرة جداً ، ولو إتسع الوقت ، لذكرنا أمثلة أكثر ، وبإقتباسات أكثر تحديداً .++ ولكن الأمر واضح لكل ذى عينين . ) نستطيع ان نبدأ المناقشة !!!!!
اولا يا ايها الاعزاء المسيحيين يجب ان تاكدو لنا قناعتكم وايمانكم بالعهدين القديم والجديد سواء بسواء ... بمعنى ان كل ما جاء بالعهدين هو امور مسلمة لا تقبل النقاش ولا الخداع وبالتالي اذا كان تعدد الزوجات موجود بالعهد القديم فذلك يعني انه من عند الله .... ولو كان الانبياء السابقين لعيسى المسيح عليهم السلام قد قامو بالزواج من اكثر من امرأة فهذا يعني ان اتباع الرسل والانبياء لا غبار عليه وهو لا يوجد له مانع الاهي على الاقل في وقتهم .... 
ثانيا ان من يقول ان ان هناك امراض تميت النساء وتتجنب الذكور سواء فى الطفوله او في الكبر ويقارن ذلك بقتلى الحروب ( فلا تعليق لدى سوى بابتسامة عريضة - وعلى فكرة انا لم اسمع بهذا من قبل ) ..
ثم يقول اغلب المشاركين المسيحيين  ان لو كان هناك حق للرجل في الزواج من 4 نساء فمن حق النساء ان تتزوج من اربع رجال ( حقيقة انا لم ارى هذا سوى في بعض الافلام الاباحية ولم اسمع عنه سوى في بيوت العاهرات) ... فهؤلاء المشاركين ليس لديهم اى فكرة عن طبيعة المرأة وطبيعة الرجل ... فالرجل كالاناء الذي يحتوي على سائل .... والمرأة كالوعاء .... وهذا الوعاء لو استقبل اكثر من سائل فسوف تختلط هذه السوائل ولن تستطيع ان تتعرف ايها استهدف سائلها .... اما الرجل فيستطيع ان يضع سائله في اى عدد من الاوعية (  طبعا كدة الامرواضح لكل ذي عقل ) ....
على فكرة ... موضوع الطلاق دا ليه حوار تاني لكن انا هنا باتناقش بعقلية الرجل العادي حول موضوع تعدد الزوجات فانا مؤمن بان الله تعالى انزله لكى لا تضيع الانساب بين البشر ويقل الزنا وتاخذ المرأة حقها في رجل يعولها خاصة من مات زوجها في حرب او كان هناك عزر .... 
وياريت يا اخ افرام ندخل في النقاش بدون ما نقول ان دا من عند الشيطان علشان ما ندخلشي فى قضايا اخرى وييجي الاخ ماي روك يغلق الحوار
تحياتي*


----------



## fredyyy (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

*siag gis*
*وتاخذ المرأة حقها في رجل يعولها خاصة من مات زوجها في حرب *

*ومن قال لك أن المرأة التي مات رجلها لا تتزوج *

*كورنثوس الأولى 7 : 39 *

*الْمَرْأَةُ مُرْتَبِطَةٌ بِالنَّامُوسِ مَا دَامَ رَجُلُهَا حَيّاً. *
*وَلَكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَ رَجُلُهَا فَهِيَ حُرَّةٌ لِكَيْ تَتَزَوَّجَ بِمَنْ تُرِيدُ فِي الرَّبِّ فَقَطْ*

*مرة أخرى* 
*قانون الله في الزواج .... **آدم واحد ... لحواء واحدة 

مرقس 10 : 6 *
*وَلَكِنْ مِنْ بَدْءِ الْخَلِيقَةِ ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمَا اللَّهُ. *

*لا ُتعارض شريعة الله .... فتصبح مُعانداً لله*

*أي أن رُجل ونساء .... ِزنا ---- إمرأة ورجال .... ِزنا*

*فحِضن الرجل لا يتسع إلا لإمرأة واحدة مُقدسة من خلال زواج مُقدس*

*أما رجل الزوجات هو .... ماكينة نجاسة*

*ولك أن تختار... قداسة ... أم ... نجاسة*

*لكن الله يدعوك للقداسة لأنه قدوس*


----------



## TAREKSHEIR (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

ياجماعه أنتم غير مؤهلين لهذا النقاش فمنكم من يتقمص دور القسيس العالم ومنكم من يتقمص دور الشيخ العالم ... المواضيع دى لها ناسها خلينا إحنا اخوات .. الدين لله والوطن للجميع وبطولوا تدخلوا فى مواضيع كبيره أوى أوى عليكم ومفسش حد هيقنع حد وهيكزن فيه غضب وغيظ من الطرفين ...  مش كده


----------



## fredyyy (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*


*TAREKSHEIR*
*ياجماعه أنتم غير مؤهلين لهذا النقاش *

*أنت فاكر كل الناس زيك لازم تسأل وتعرف*

*فهناك مسئولية عليك لكي تعرف*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*... المواضيع دى لها ناسها ..... *

*لن يُسأل هؤلاء الناس عن ما فعلت أو عن ما أخطأت وعن عدم معرفتك*

*لكن ستُسأل أنت عما فعلت ... وعن عدم طلبك للمعرفة *

*متى  22 : 29 *
*فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ تَضِلُّونَ إِذْ لاَ تَعْرِفُونَ الْكُتُبَ وَلاَ قُوَّةَ اللَّهِ. *


----------



## وليم تل (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

على فكرة ... موضوع الطلاق دا ليه حوار تاني لكن انا هنا باتناقش بعقلية الرجل العادي حول موضوع تعدد الزوجات فانا مؤمن بان الله تعالى انزله لكى لا تضيع الانساب بين البشر ويقل الزنا وتاخذ المرأة حقها في رجل يعولها خاصة من مات زوجها في حرب او كان هناك عزر .... 

اخى العزيز سياج
هل تعدد الزوجات قلل الزنا حقا ؟! وما رأيك فيما يحدث فى مجتماعتنا من فسوق
والتمسك بزواج المسيار والزواج العرفى ............الخ
ثم من قال ان المرأة التى مات زوجها لا تتزوج فهذا حقها ولكن الكثيرات تفضل احتضان ابنائها ورعايتهم افضل من احتضان شهوة جنسية تستطيع ان تتحكم فيها بامانها القوى
واعتقد مع التقدم وعمل المرأة فهى لا تحتاج للرجل لاعالتها معيشيا والا اذا كان قصدك رعايتها جنسيا ومن هنا نقول ما هو الفرق اذا بين الانسان والحيوان؟!
فالزواج يا اخى رباط مقدس الغرض منه بناء مجتمع فاضل والجنس جزء منة وليس الكل
ومن هنا اقول ان تعدد الزوجات قبل ان يكون مهانة للمرأة فهو مهانة للرجل لانة يحولة من انسان لة ارادة لحيوان تتحكم فية الغرائز الجنسية
ودمت بكل ود


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

الأخ الفاضل / سياج
++++ بخصوص إيماننا بالعهدين ، يمكنك الإطلاع على مئات الردود فى منتدانا المتكامل هذا ، إن أردت المعرفة وليس المجادلة . + ولو طلبت الروابط ، فالإخوة سيقدمونها فوراً .
++++ أما عن عدم سماع سيادتك بأن وفيات المواليد الإناث تزيد على الذكور -- بسبب ضعف البنية -- فيمكنك الإستفسار من معارفك الأطباء . 
+++ أما عن تعليقك -- على زواج المرأة من أربعة رجال -- بأنه فسوقٌ ، فذلك صحيح تماماً  ، ولكن لماذا لا تطبق نفس القاعدة بالنسبة للرجل ، علماً بأننا سبق وذكرنا بأنه : ليست الخلقة الأولى فقط ، كانت حواء واحدة لآدم واحد ، بل إلى الآن ، يكون عدد المواليد البنات متقارباً مع المواليد الأولاد  ( وإسأل المختصين ، بنفسك ) . 
++++ فما دمنا نتكلم بالمنطق ، وليس بالشرائع -- أياً كانت -- فلماذا لا نعامل المرأة بالمثل ؟؟؟؟؟؟
++++ وبخصوص طبيعة الرجل وطبيعة المرأة -- من جهة الحاجة الطبيعية ، فإسأل -- أيضاً -- الأطباء ، لكى تعرف أنه -- برغم أن كل شخص له خلقته الخاصة -- يتساوى ، فى المتوسط العام للجنسين معاً ، فى المتوسط العام  .
+++++ وكما سبق وقال الإخوة ، فإن هذه الحاجة الطبيعية -- التى قد توجد أكثر فى الزوج أو الزوجة  -- فإنها تظل محكومة بالروح والعقل ، بل وحتى بدون الزواج نهائياً ، فإن الروح قادرة على منع الجسد من السلوك البهيمى ، فما بالك بعد الزواج !!!!!! أليس الأمر يصبح أسهل جداً ، بالنسبة للذين ينقادون بالروح ، وليس بالجسد  كالبهائم !!!!!!!!!!!!!
+++ أما عن كلام الإسفاف عن كمية السائل هنا وهناك ، فهل أخذت فى حسابك -- إن كنت تحسب الأمور بعقلك فعلاً -- أن الكميات ، زادت أم نقصت ، لا تصلح للإستخدام  إلاّ مرة واحدة فقط . ++ أم أنها تلفيقات ، مع إسفافات ، للتغطية على عجز المنطق عن مواصلة الحوار العقلانى ، كما كانت المظاهر فى البداية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## siag_gis (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

*الاخوة الاعزاء
لكم دينكم ولي دين ( دا ردي على كل ما تذكروه ويتعلق بالعهدين القديم والجديد او بالقرأن ) .. اما اذا كنتم تريدون النقاش بعقلانية ومنطقية بعيدا عن الافاظ الكبيرة التي لا تضر ولا تنفع فى النقاش مثل ( السلوك البهيمي - الحيواني .... الخ ) فكلها الفاظ لا تخرج من فم رجل متدين ولا يصح تشبيه الانسان بحيوان مهما كان سوى الكافرين اللذين يشركون بالله وليس لهم مله وليس لهم عقول وخاصة واننا نتحدث عن قضية هامة للانسان فى كل العصور ... وانا بدات النقاش بسؤالي عن ايمانكم بالعهد القديم والجديد وذلك لكى اعرف ما ذكر فى العهد القديم عن هذا الموضوع ( تعدد الزوجات ) ومدى قناعتكم بهذا لو كان موجودا بالعهد القديم ...

والان ارد على المشاركين منكم بالتالي
انا لم اقل ان المراة ليس من حقها الزواج بعد موت رجلها سواء فى الاسلام او المسيحية ولكني اشرت فقط الى زيادة عدد النساء في كثير من الحالات مثل الحروب وبالتالي لن يكون هناك فرصة لكثير من النساء فى الزواج ( مش كدة يا اخي فريدي ).. وبالتالي سيزيد معدل العنوسة بما يؤدي الى ظلم هذه المرأة ماديا وجسديا حتى لو كانت تعمل ..
ان من يتحدث عن الروح وينسى الجسد لن يكون الا ملاكا وليس بشرا ونحن هنا على الارض لا نزيد عن البشر وبالتالي نغذي روحنا وجسدنا ولسنا حيوانات لكى نغذي جسدنا فقط ( ولا ايه ي اخ وليم ) ولا انت ناوي ما تتجوزشي ؟؟؟؟؟ وعلى فكرة يا اخ وليم زواج المسيار ليس زنا ولكن الزواج العرفي مكروه الا بموافقة الولى حتى لو كان فيه شهود ... 
ان االاعالة ليست فقط بدفع نفقات المرأة والصرف عليها ولكن ايضا بكفايتها جسديا وتوفير الامن لها وتوفير الظروف التي تساعدها على الانجاب بالنكاح بعيدا عن السفاح ...
ان من يقول لي اسأل الاطباء ودور وشوف فى الروابط اقول له يكون عملي شوية ويرد على اسألتي لو كان يعرف الرد ... فمثلا فى حرب العراق حسب الاحصائيات التي نشرتها بعض التقارير مات اكثر من مليون نسمة .... منهم حوالي 75 % رجال والباقي بين نساء واطفال ... واقول ايضا ان قدرة المرأة على التحمل اكثر من الرجل حتى لو كان الرجل اقوى ( تمام كدة يا اخي شنودة ؟)
اخيرا اقول لاخوتي المسيحيين ان الزواج من اربع او اكثر من زوجة لم يؤمر به المسلم كما يعتقد الكثيرين منكم ولكن وضعه الخالق كحل للعديد من القضايا البشرية وحزر منه ايضا الا في الضرورة القصوى بشرط العدل بين النساء ....
وايضا اقول ان الزواح من اكثر من امرأة قلل من الزنا الذي ينتشر الان في بلاد الغرب ( المسيحية ) ويحاولون بكامل قواهم نشره فى بلادنا ...
تحياتي*


----------



## شريف 141 (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

الاخ/ سياج
جزاك الله عنا كل خير فى مشاركتك الموقره والتى اتسمت بالادب الاسلامى الرفيع  وشكرا لك 
وسوف اكرر سوالك مره اخرى 
الم يتزوج سيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام  باكثر من زوحه
الم يتزوج سيدنا يعقوب عليه السلام باكثر من زوحه
اتمنى الاجابه الواضحه 
وشكرا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

الأخ شريف 141
+++ الخلقة ، الأولى هى الأساس الذى نبنى عليه ماهية الإرادة الإلهية نحو الإنسان ، فإن كان قد خلق لآدم عدة نساء ، لإستدَّ  كل فم .
++++ ولكن الله خلق له زوجة واحدة ، ثم إستمر الجيل التالى له ، وهو إبنه شث ، على مبدأ الزوجة الواحدة ، ولم يبدأ تعدد الزوجات ، مع زيادة التهور ، والبعد عن الله ، فبدأه  لامك ، الجيل السادس لقايين -- قاتل أخيه -- ومنذ ذلك الحين ، كان البعض يلتزمون بالزوجة الواحدة ، والبعض يتهاونون فى ذلك .
+++++ ولم يفرض الله على البشر  وصايا تفوق مستواهم الهابط ، بعدما سقط الجنس البشرى كله بسقط أصله آدم .
+++ وحتى إبراهيم ، ظل متمسكاً بالزوجة الواحدة ، بالرغم من أن زوجته كانت عاقراً ، ولم يجعله يتخذ أخرى ، إلاّ إلحاح زوجته سارة  ، بأن يعطيها نسلاً من جاريتها ، إذ كانت تطمع فى أن يصبح الطفل الذى ستلده جاريتها -- من إبراهيم -- منسوباً لها ، بحسب نظام أهل ذلك الزمان. +  ولكن ذلك الأمر لم يكن برغبة إبراهيم ، بل تحت إلحاح زوجته ، بالإضافة لأنه لم تكن توجد شريعة تمنع ذلك ، بل كان كل واحد يتصرف بما يمليه عليه ضميره .
+++ كما أن إسحق تزوج بواحدة ، وإستمر كذلك بالرغم من أنها كانت عاقراً ، حتى أنعم الله عليها بالبنين ، وحتى يعقوب ، لم يكن مزمعاً على التزوج بغير راحيل ، ولكن خاله أورطه فى الزيجة الثانية ، وزوجاته -- بسبب الغيرة -- كن يدفعنه للدخول على جواريهن ، إذ كان نسل الجارية ينسب لسيدتها ، مثلما كان فى أيام إبراهيم ، ولأنه -- أيضاً -- لم تكن توجد شريعة تمنع ذلك ، بل يتصرف الإنسان بما يرتضى به ضميره .
+++++ ولكن بعد عهد النعمة ، صار هذا الأمر -- الذى كان إختيارياً -- ملزماً ، بشريعة العهد الجديد .
+++++++ فالسابقون ، لا نعتبرهم مذنبين ، إذ لم تكن هناك شريعة مانعة حتى يخالفوها ويذنبوا بسببها . 
++++ وذلك الأمر يتساوى مع كل ما كان يتدرج به الله ، بالبشرية ، فلا عقوبة لمن كان لا ينفذ ما ستكون عليه المرحلة التالية ، أى لا يوجد ذنب إلاَّ على مخالفة التشريع الموجود فعلاً ، وليس بأثر رجعى ، فإن ذلك ضد العدل الإلهى .


----------



## avram (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخ شريف 141
> +++ الخلقة ، الأولى هى الأساس الذى نبنى عليه ماهية الإرادة الإلهية نحو الإنسان ، فإن كان قد خلق لآدم عدة نساء ، لإستدَّ  كل فم .
> ++++ ولكن الله خلق له زوجة واحدة ، ثم إستمر الجيل التالى له ، وهو إبنه شث ، على مبدأ الزوجة الواحدة ، ولم يبدأ تعدد الزوجات ، مع زيادة التهور ، والبعد عن الله ، فبدأه  لامك ، الجيل السادس لقايين -- قاتل أخيه -- ومنذ ذلك الحين ، كان البعض يلتزمون بالزوجة الواحدة ، والبعض يتهاونون فى ذلك .
> +++++ ولم يفرض الله على البشر  وصايا تفوق مستواهم الهابط ، بعدما سقط الجنس البشرى كله بسقط أصله آدم .
> ...



تحية محبة وسلام للجيع
ولا سيما للآخ مكرم
قصدت إقتباس مداخلتك للأهميتها وعمقها، وأضيف بشئ بسيط

الكارثة عندما يرتقئ الله بالبشرية في مفاهيمها وياتي من بّعده مّن يُريد أن يرجع بالبشرية للخلف !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
وهذا ما فعله الإسلام، بعد أن رّد المسيح البشر إلى فكر الله الأساسي من نحو الزواج وهو رجل واحد وامراة واحدة، جاء الإسلام ليقول مثنئ وثلاث ورباع وما ملكت إيمانكم، كارثة !!!!!!!!!!!!!
عجبني تعليقك أن السابقين لا يُعتبروا مذبين مدام لم تؤجد شريعة تُحرم وآضيف
المذبين من جاءوا بعد الشريعة المسيحية عن الزواج وكسروا هذة الشريعة للإشباع شهواتهم

من ضّمن التبريرات الخايبة عن التعدد هو وجوده في العهد القديم وهذا صحيح.
لكن الشئ المختلف والجوهري بين التعدد في العهد القديم والإسلام هو الآتي
في العهد القديم كان إختيار بشري بداءه أشرار نتيجة بعدهم عن الله مع ملاحظة أنه لم ينزل تشريع ينفي التعدد ولا يُقر التعدد.
أما في الإسلام فلم يّكن إختيار بشري، بل تشريع الهي وحاشا أن يناقض الله نفسه الذي خلق أدم واحد وحواء واحدة يرجع ويقول أدم واحدة وأربع حوات بالإضافة إلى ما ملكت إيمانكم *"كذبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة كبيرة"*
هل وضح الرفق بين التعدد في العهد القديم والإسلام؟؟؟
لا يوجد قط أى تشريع إلهي بالتعدد في العهد القديم
لكن في الإسلام تشريع يقولون أنه إلهي وحاشا أن يناقض الله نفسه

للأمانة كان التعدد إختيار بشري نابع من بعد الإنسان عن الله وإستحواذ الجسد على الإنسان، لكن لم يّكن هناك تشريع يُجرم ولا يؤ يد هذا الإختيار، وكأن الله ترك صمت عن هذا إلى أن جاء وقت الإصلاح وهو <a href=http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد> العهد الجديد </a>*
فالكارثة أنه بعد الإصلاح ياتي من يّرد البشر للوراء*[/SIZE]


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

شكراً لك يا أخى الحبيب / avram  ،  على محبتك .
++ وحقاً أنك وضعت يدك على جوهر الفرق ، وهو* أن خطة الله تصاعدية ، للرقى بالبشرية *، والعكس مفهوم .


----------



## وليم تل (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

ان من يتحدث عن الروح وينسى الجسد لن يكون الا ملاكا وليس بشرا ونحن هنا على الارض لا نزيد عن البشر وبالتالي نغذي روحنا وجسدنا ولسنا حيوانات لكى نغذي جسدنا فقط ( ولا ايه ي اخ وليم ) ولا انت ناوي ما تتجوزشي ؟؟؟؟؟ وعلى فكرة يا اخ وليم زواج المسيار ليس زنا ولكن الزواج العرفي مكروه الا بموافقة الولى حتى لو كان فيه شهود ... 
اخى سياج
واضح انك متابع جيد للردود ولكن للاسف تدخلها بالحجرة الساكنة بالمخ فينتج منها ردا غير منطقى فحقا نحن بشرا ولسنا ملائكة معك كل الحق ولكن ما الفرق بين المؤمن وغيرة اليست فى التحكم فى شهواتة الدنيوية ومنها الجسدية لرفعة حياتة الروحية الدينية والا لماذا تصوم رمضان اليس لرفعة حياتك الروحية بالصلاة والتأمل وحرمان جسدك ونفسك من كل ما تشتهية من الحياة الدنيا واليس هذا تدريب ربانى حتى تصبح لك القدرة على التحكم فى شهواتك المختلفة وهذا هو الفرق الجوهرى بين الانسان والحيوان واليس الزواج ما هو الا منظومة اجتماعية يتم فيها اشباع كل من الجسد والروح والتناسل الطبيعى لاعمار الكون وتهيئة بيئة صالحة للمجتمع واليس يكفينى امرأة واحدة لاشباع رغباتى ورغباتها الجسدية ولا هو نهم جنسى لا غير
وكيف يكون زواج المسيار زواجا طبيعيا وكل من الزوجين عند اهلهم ولا يتقابلوا الا للاشباع الجسدى اليس هذا نوعا من الدعارة المستترة تحت اسم الشرع ولتكن واقعى يا اخى فى ردك ان اغلب من يتزوج بسبب مقابلتة لامرة اخرى حركت فية شهوتة ووجد الفرصة الذهبية من الشرع الاسلامى لتحقيق مرادة واين هنا الضرورة القصوى فى الزواج حتى اربع نسوة صدقنى ليست ضرورة بل طفاسة انسانية تحركها شهوة حيوانية
اما بالنسبة للاخ شريف 
هناك عهد قديم مع اللة كلنا نؤمن بة وجاء العهد الجديد مع اللة بمجىء عيسى بن مريم الذى تؤمنون بة والذى قال من طلق امرأتة الا لعلة الزنى فهو زانى وان ما جمعة اللة لا يفرقة انسان ثم جاء القران يعترف بعيسى وفى نفس الوقت نسخ كل العهد الجديد ورجع بنا للعهد القديم فقط والبركة حلت من خلال بحيرة وورقة بن نوفل اليهودى كما تحاولون الان الرجوع بالمجتمع للوراء ولعهد الجاهلية بحجة التدين وهو للاسف تدين مظهرى لا يحتوى على اى جوهر ثمين الست معى فى ان ما يحدث تناقض غريب لا يقبلة العقل او المنطق.................
ولنعود للعزيز سياج ما رأيك فى حالات التحرش الجنسى والاغتصاب والشذوذ التى تتزايد زيادة متردة فى مجتمعنا العربى رغم التحليل الربانى على حد قولكم بالزواج من اكثر من امرأة ولا تجيبنى بالبطالة وارتفاع تكاليف الزواج والا اصبح التحليل الربانى مقصور على الاغنياء فقط ولا ربنا مكانش عارف بالبطالة ونار المعيشة وهذا اقول حاشى للة ولكنى اقول هى التعاليم التى وضعت لترفع من الحياة الشهوانية عن الروحية
ودمت بود


----------



## engy_love_jesus (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

انا عندى راى لو بسيط 
انا كمدرسة احياء او اى شخص عادى 
يعلم ان الانسان له 24 ضلع او 12 زوج من الضلوع
ونرا فى خلق الله لحواء اخذ ضلع واحد من جنبة 
ليكون معينة فالا يوجد 23 ضلع اخر اما كان بامكان
الله ان يخلق مثنى وثلاث ورباع 
اخوتى المسلمين اغلبيتكم تحسدونا على عدم 
تععد الزوجات وعدم وجود الطلاق وتفكك الاسرة 
المسيحية 
فنجد فى سفر التكوين الاصحاح الثانى ايه 23 
فقال ادم هذة الان عظم من عظامى ولحم من لحمى .هذة تدعى اماة لانها من امرء اخذت 
لذلك يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرات ويكونان جسد واحد


----------



## ابن الفادي (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

*سامحوني لاني لم اقراء كل المشاركات *​ 
*فلمن يردد بان في العهد القديم كان هناك تعدد الزوجات ويساويها بتعدد الزوجات في الاسلام فهذا غير صحيح لان الله لم يسمح بتعدد الزوجات منذ البدء وكذلك لم تكن هنالك شريعة مكتوبة تمنع التعدد لكن كانت هذه الشريعة ضمنية تعود لقرب الانسان من الله ولكن لما جاء رب المجد وكان الشر يملئ الارض وانتشار التعدد والجواري ومن حب الله للانسان اعطاة الشريعة المكتوبة واعاده الي البدء ادم واحد وحواء واحدة يمتزجو في جسد واحد فهل يعود الله ويبدل كلامه و يمنح الرجل من الزوجات العدد الذي يشبع شهواته هذا غير منطقي وعندي سؤال لانصار التعدد*​ 
*هل الله ظالم ؟ حاشا *​ 
*لكي يلبي رغبات الرجل ويترك المرأه في الدنيا وفي الاخرة *
*واذا كان ميزان الحساب للرجل والمراة متساوي وهو نفس الميزان فكيف يحق للرجل ان يكون مميز عن المراة واذا كان مميز بحسب الفكر الاسلامي ( الرجال قوامون عن النساء ) اعتقد ان تكون هناك اخطاء وذنوب للمراء لا تحاسب عليها لانهاء غير مميزه في الدنيا فيجب ان تكون مميزه في الاخرة*​ 
*الموضوع جيد ويستحق البحث يا افرام ربنا يعوضك و يعوض كل المشاركين *
*امين *​


----------



## siag_gis (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

*اخي العزيز ويلم
تعرف ان افضل شيء فى مداخلتك هى نهايتها ( كلمة دمت بود ) !!! وهذا لا يعني ضعف ردك او عدم مصداقيته ( تحياتي )
ولقد بدات مداخلتي باقتباس جزء من ردك وهو....
(((ولنعود للعزيز سياج ما رأيك فى حالات التحرش الجنسى والاغتصاب والشذوذ التى تتزايد زيادة متردة فى مجتمعنا العربى رغم التحليل الربانى على حد قولكم بالزواج من اكثر من امرأة ولا تجيبنى بالبطالة وارتفاع تكاليف الزواج والا اصبح التحليل الربانى مقصور على الاغنياء فقط ولا ربنا مكانش عارف بالبطالة ونار المعيشة وهذا اقول حاشى للة ولكنى اقول هى التعاليم التى وضعت لترفع من الحياة الشهوانية عن الروحية)))
نعم يا اخي لقد انتشرت حالات التحرش الجنسي والاغتصاب والشذوذ و... و ... وللاسباب التي ذكرتها انت في مدونتك واضافة لها البعد عن الله ومشاهدة الافلام والجلوس على النت لمشاهدة المواقع التي تنشر الفسق بين الشباب ( خطط واهداف موجهة الى الاسلام والمسلمين ) وعلى فكرة معشرة الازواج تكثر الحسنات وليست معصية ( دا في دين الاسلام  ) والعهد القديم وملة ابراهيم  و....و.... انتم فقط في العهد الجديد اختلفتم مع كل ما سبق وانا لا امانع في هذا ( ولهذا قلت لكم دينكم ولي دين ) فانتم مبدأكم في فردية الزواج تأتي من قناعتكم بان الله خلق حواء واحدة لادم ولم يخلق 24 حواء من جميع اضلاعه (كما ذكرت الاستاذة  انجي التي تحب المسيح في مدونتها ) ونحن نسمع كلام الله ومتبعين سنة نبيه الكريم والكثير من الانبياء من قبله ( وفي الاخر لكم دينكم ولي دين ).
اما عن موضوع حق المراة في رجل واحد فلا ضير في هذا وانا كمسلم اشجعه ولكن !!!! ( هل يمكن للمرأة ان تتخيل انهاأمرأة لم تتزوج من رجل وكادت ان تصبح عانسا او قل عدد الرجال كما يحدث في الحروب كما ذكرت في مدونتي السابقة....ماذا ستفعل هذه المراة وقد كان لها فرصة ان تتزوج من رجل حتى لو كان متزوجا ... انا عارف ان عندكم الحل ... وهو ان تذهب هذة المرأة لتخدم الدير وتترهبن ولتحتفظ باولادها في بطنها ... لكن الله يابى ان يخلق بشرا ليقيد وظائفه او يسمح باستخدامها في الرزيله فتذهب هذه المراة الى بيوت ...... بدلا من الدير .
يا اخوتي المسيحيين والمسيحيات كما يقول بعضكم ان العهد الجديد جاء ليطور او يصحح العهد القديم وما قبله من رسالات فانا ايضا مؤمن بان الاسلام جاء من الله ليحلل بعض ما حرمتم ولن ادخل في تفاصيل هذا الموضوع لان له حوارات عديدة وليكون الاسلام الدين الخاتم .وبه حل واضح لقضايا البشر في كل عصر وفي كل الظروف
خالص تحياتي*


----------



## fredyyy (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

*سياج*

*أذا كنت تؤيد النجاسة ... إبق كما أنت *

*وإن القداسة فإلى المسيح*


----------



## طلعت خيري (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*



fredyyy قال:


> *رأيتك يا استاذ / طلعت *
> 
> *رفعت قدرة الله من المشهد *
> 
> ...




اشكرك ايها الصديق

وقصدك ان الله لايكلف نفسا الا وسعها \\ لقد انت وضعت الحل عندما يكمن الانسان غير قادر على رد نفسيه عن الشهوه الجنسيه 

فعليه ان يتزوج وليس ان يخالف الرب ويذهب الى الزنا

واما اذا كان قصدك على الرجل ان يصبر لا بد ان تضع الحلول على ارض الواقع
لصبر الرجل بدون زوجه حتى نفهم كيف سوف تتعامل مع هكذا موقف

اما قصدك ان تعز المراة وتذل الرجل فهذا غير منصف بحق الرجل 
ليس من المعقول ان الرجل يتحمل كل هذا العباء ويذل نفسه من اجل يسعد غيره والرجل والمراه هما من صنف واحد هو البشريه


----------



## fredyyy (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

*الاستاذ / طلعت*
واما اذا كان قصدك على الرجل ان يصبر لا بد ان تضع الحلول على ارض الواقع


*أنا لا أضع الحلول لكني أطيع الله*

*أترك الكلام عن الجنس وإهدأ أمام الله *

*وقدس أفكارك فتتقدس أفعالك ... فيُسر الله بأفعالك المقدسة*

*لن يخرج الهواء من الإناء ... إن لم تملأه بالماء *

*ولن يخرج الهوى (الشهوة) من الإنسان ... إن لم يملأه كلام الله الحنان*​
​


----------



## TAREKSHEIR (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*



fredyyy قال:


> *TAREKSHEIR*
> *ياجماعه أنتم غير مؤهلين لهذا النقاش *
> 
> *أنت فاكر كل الناس زيك لازم تسأل وتعرف*
> ...



الأستاذ فريدى : أنا لست هنا معكم لكى نقوم بالرد على بعضنا بأسلوب مش حلو .. نحن فعلاً غير متخصصين فى هذه الأمور الدينيه ولا نعرف غير القشور وهذا واضح فى ما قرأت وهذا ليس عيب فأرجو منك الرد بهدوء وحكمه الرجل ذو الـ 47 عام .. يمكن لو كنت مثلى كنت تكون أفضل .. أو العكس تكون إنت الأفضل وأحاول أتعلم منك .. بس فى حاجه تكون إنت متخصص فيها  .. لك سلامى


----------



## fredyyy (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

*TAREKSHEIR*
الرد بهدوء وحكمه الرجل ذو الـ 47 عام

*لا ُتقدر حكمة المؤمن بعدد السنين التي قضاها على الأرض*

*بل بطول الوقت الذي قضاه مع الرب ... وهذا ما يسمى بالقامة الروحية*

*إننا لا نرد على الأسئلة بإجابات صحيحة لأننا متخصصون بل لأننا نقدم مايعطيه الله لنا*

*فكلام المسيح مع الكتبة والفريسيين لم يكن ككلامه مع طالبي الشفاء*

*فالذي يطلب من المسيح كلي القدر بإيمان لا يخرج من أمامه فارغاً*

*والذي يأتي الى المسيح مُجرباً يمضي خاوي القلب واليدين*


----------



## siag_gis (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

*فريدي
اقتبست ردك التالي لكى ارد عليه
(((سياج   - أذا كنت تؤيد النجاسة ... إبق كما أنت - وإن القداسة فإلى المسيح ))))

واقول في ردي انني كنت اتوقع منك ردا منطقيا على ما كتبت في مدونتي ولكنك اظهرت ضعفك الذي لم اكن اتوقعه في هذا الرد المختصر ....
وانا اريد ان اسألك (( اى نجاسة تقصد ؟؟؟ )) وهل الزواج نجاسة ام تريد ان تهرب من الردود الى المنطقية الى الغوغاء .... الاسلام لا يوجد به نجاسة ولن اقول اين هى النجاسة لان هذا ليس من شيم المسلم ... نحن نتتطهر من النجاسة وهناك العديد من البشر غير المسلمين يهرعون اليه ( في الدول الاوربية مثلا ) ....
والان ايها الفاضل هل تستطيع ان ترد على مشاركتي السابقة ام ان الردود اختفت ولم يعد هناك رد؟؟؟؟؟
والان ادعوك وادعوا المسيحيين للدخول في الاسلام ... دين الحق الذي كرم الانبياء ومنهم ابراهيم وموسى وعيسى عليهم السلام جميعا ... واترك الدين الذي جعلكم تعبدون احد الانبياء وتجعلونه الاها وجعلكم تؤمنون بان له اب ..
خالص تحياتي*


----------



## fredyyy (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

*سياج *
*واقول في ردي انني كنت اتوقع منك ردا منطقيا على ما كتبت ....*

*لا تتوقع رداً مني يُساند تعدد العلاقات الجنسية كما في معتقدك*

*لأني لن ُأغضب المسيح لأرضيك ... المسيح الذي قال :*

*لوقا 16 : 18 *
*كُلُّ مَنْ يُطَلِّقُ امْرَأَتَهُ وَيَتَزَوَّجُ بِأُخْرَى يَزْنِي وَكُلُّ مَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ بِمُطَلَّقَةٍ مِنْ رَجُلٍ يَزْنِي. *

*لقد أتيت سياج بما هو أدني من المستوى الإلهي *

*أقول لك ما سيجعلك تصدم *

*كل علاقة جنسية حتى لو في العلاقة الزوجية ليس لها بركة المسح علاقة نجسة*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وانا اريد ان اسألك (( اى نجاسة تقصد ؟؟؟ )) وهل الزواج نجاسة *

*نعم الزواج بعيداً عن المسيح الفادي معطي الحياه نجاسة*

*لأنه علاقة بين عدة أشخـاص في حـالة موت أدبي*

*والموت نجاسة لأنه حالة بعد عن المسيح الحي*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*... نحن نتتطهر من النجاسة ....*

*لا تطهير من النجاسة إلا بدم المسيح (إذاً ما تفعله ليس تطهير)*

*الموضوع لا نقاش فيه لأن هذا كلام الله وإن كنت تصر على فعل ما في فكرك **ستحصد العقاب *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*والان ادعوك وادعوا المسيحيين للدخول في ......*

*ليس هناك ميزة تجذبني الى ما تريد أن تدخلني فيه *

*فأنا بالرب يسوع قانع ............. والسما لي في الختام*

*أنت لا تضمن نهايتك وتقول الله أعلم ... ونحن نقول نحن نعلم*

*يقينية عظيمة فيمن نؤمن به فروح الله يسكن في قلوبنا ويُعلِمُنا بكل شئ*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*... تعبدون احد الانبياء وتجعلونه الاها وجعلكم تؤمنون بان له اب ..*

*المسيح أعظم من نبي ... ونحن لا نجعله إلاهاً بل هو الله الظاهر في الجسد*


----------



## siag_gis (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

*فريدي
لقد قلت
(نعم الزواج بعيداً عن المسيح الفادي معطي الحياه نجاسة) 
اذا يا اخ فريدي كل زواج المسيحيين نجس لانه بعيد عن المسيح الفادي الذي تم صلبه منذ الاف السنين لكن اكررها مرة اخرى ان الاسلام بعيدا عن النجاسة التي يقع فيها الكثير منكم خاصة في العلاقات المشبوهة البعيدة عن الزواج !!!
و قلت يا فريدي العبارة التالية
(((والموت نجاسة لأنه حالة بعد عن المسيح الحي)))
ليس لها رد عندي سوى الاستغراب والابتسام احيانا على ما تقول !!!
وقلت ايضا 
(((المسيح أعظم من نبي ... ونحن لا نجعله إلاهاً بل هو الله الظاهر في الجسد )))) ان هذا الموضوع ليس نقاشنا الان ولكن لا تكن متعصبا في مناقشتك ( انا لم اقصد تعصيبك)وكذلك قلت 
(((لا تطهير من النجاسة إلا بدم المسيح (إذاً ما تفعله ليس تطهير)

الموضوع لا نقاش فيه لأن هذا كلام الله وإن كنت تصر على فعل ما في فكرك ستحصد العقاب )))
المسلم من المطهرون وانا شخصيا ساترك لكم التطهير بدم المسيح ( لعلكم تتطهرون )
وعلى فكرة لقد افزعتني عليك كثيرا عندما قلت انني ساحصد العقاب لانني مشفق عليكم يا اخي وعلى فكرة ايضا ( نحن المسلمون لا نخاف الا الله الواحد الاحد الفرض الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد )وبدات كلامك بالعبارة التالية :د
(((لا تتوقع رداً مني يُساند تعدد العلاقات الجنسية كما في معتقدك

لأني لن ُأغضب المسيح لأرضيك ... ))))لابد ان تكون عقلانيا يا اخي ويجب ان تسأل اى مسيحي عن الزواج ( هل هو علاقة جنسية ام علاقة صحيحية بين كل رجل وامرأة ) 
على فكرة انني رغم ردودك المستفذة والخارجة عن اللياقة واللباقة ولكني انا كمسلم  ارفض ان ارد عليك بشدة او باستفزاز او ان اخرج عن حدود الادب والنقاش اللين الذي ليس فيه بذاءة كما تفعل...
لك تحياتي انت ولكل المشاركين*


----------



## fredyyy (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

siag_gis
*لقد قلت (نعم الزواج بعيداً عن المسيح الفادي معطي الحياه نجاسة) *
*اذا يا اخ فريدي كل زواج المسيحيين نجس لانه بعيد عن المسيح الفادي الذي تم صلبه منذ الاف السنين *

*معلش أنت لم تفهم قصدي (بعيدا عن المسيح) أي بعيداً عن الإيمان المسيحي *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لكن اكررها مرة اخرى ان ..... بعيدا عن النجاسة التي يقع فيها الكثير منكم خاصة في العلاقات المشبوهة البعيدة عن الزواج *

*بعيدا عن تصرفات الانسان موقعك بالنسبة لله ميت ونجس *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*و قلت يا فريدي العبارة التالية*
*(((والموت نجاسة لأنه حالة بعد عن المسيح الحي)))*
*ليس لها رد عندي سوى الاستغراب والابتسام احيانا على ما تقول !!!*

*هذة معاني ستعرفها عندما تقترب الى المسيح بالايمان*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وقلت ايضا *
*(المسيح أعظم من نبي ... ونحن لا نجعله إلاهاً بل هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ) ان هذا الموضوع ليس نقاشنا الان *

*المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ( ليس لك خيار في ذلك )*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وكذلك قلت *
*(لا تطهير من النجاسة إلا بدم المسيح (إذاً ما تفعله ليس تطهير)*
*الموضوع لا نقاش فيه لأن هذا كلام الله وإن كنت تصر على فعل ما في فكرك ستحصد العقاب*

*لقد وصلتك كلمة الله وأنت مسئول أمام الله عنها*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وبدات كلامك بالعبارة التالية :*
*(**لا تتوقع رداً مني يُساند تعدد العلاقات الجنسية كما في معتقدك لأني لن ُأغضب المسيح لأرضيك ... ) لابد ان تكون عقلانيا يا اخي ويجب ان تسأل اى مسيحي عن الزواج ( هل هو علاقة جنسية ام علاقة صحيحية بين كل رجل وامرأة ) *


*ولماذا أسأل أحد وأنا أعرف كلمة الله جيداً بخصوص هذا الأمر*

*لقد أوضح الله لك أمور كثيرة *
*فإجعلها نورا لتتعرف على الله *
*ولا تجعلها ناراً فتهلك*​


----------



## siag_gis (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

*عارف الميزة الي فيك يا فريدي انك فاهم ان كل ما تقوله هو على حق وان ما دونه هو باطل ودا طبعا شيء جيد بالنسبة لمسيحي مجتهد الي قبله فهموه انه لا يستمع الى اى شخص لو اختلف معاه في العقيدة او في الرأى ووضعوه في غرفة مغلقة اطلقوا عليها التعاليم السماوية والغوا عقله وتفكيره فاصبح مسلوب الفكر والارادة ...
عموما هناك رد واحد عندي على كل ما تقول وهو (( لكم دينكم ولي دين )) اقولها عندما اجد من يناقشني يكرر كلامه وكانه مسجل صوت دون ان يعي ما يقول ..
وعلى فكرة يا اخي فريدي انا مع الحكمة التي تقول انني كلما ازددت علما ازددت جهلا 
واقول لك انني فعلا وصلتني كلمات الله وانا مسئول عنها .. اما عن دخولي او دخولك النار فلا حق لنا باختيارها !!! فسبحانه وتعالى عليم قدير يعلم الظاهر والباطن ويرحم المؤمنين ويدخلهم جناته ويلقي بالمشركين الى النار ( اتمنى ان لا تكون منهم  وان توحد االله ولا تجعل له ابن او اب)
وعلى فكرة انا لم افهم العبارة دي ( بعيدا عن تصرفات الانسان موقعك بالنسبة لله ميت ونجس ) ياريت تفهمهالي؟؟؟؟
وقلت ايضا ((( المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ( ليس لك خيار في ذلك ) ))) انا لي الخيار في اختيار ديني ولكن ليس لي الخيار في الشرك بالله او الانقاص من شانه لاقول انه صلب وبثق عليه وسال دمه وانا اعلم تماما ومؤمن بشده ان الله ليس كمثله شيء وهو الظاهر والباطن والاول والاخر
ولكى نرجع الى الموضوع الذي نحن فيه اعلق فقط على مقولتك (((معلش أنت لم تفهم قصدي (بعيدا عن المسيح) أي بعيداً عن الإيمان المسيحي ))) فالزواج في المسيحية اساسه الاشهار والزواج في الدين الاسلامي اساسه الاشهار وكذلك في كل الاديان السماوية وهناك فرق واضح بين النكاح الذي باركه الله( الزواج ) والسفاح ( اللهم احفظنا ) ام ان لك رأى اخر او تقصد شيئا اخر ... وبالتالي فعندما اتزوج ابعد نفسي عن الزنا والسفاح حتى لو كان الزواج للمرة الثانية او .... الرابع ....
والان اخي فريدي
كيف يمكن ان تواجه مشكله اخت لك فاتها قطار الزواج واصبحت عانسا؟؟؟؟
كيف يمكن ان نعول الارامل في زمن الحروب ..؟؟؟؟
كيف يمكن ان ترعى الايتام الذي مات والدهم ولا تستطيع امهاتهم ان توفر لهم قوتهم ؟؟؟؟
كيف يمكن ان تمنع امرأة من ممارسة حقها الجسدي في طريق الحلال؟؟؟؟
كيف يمكن ان توفر لكل هؤلاء الفرصة في انجاب طفل يرعاها عند كبر سنها ؟؟؟
معزرة اخي فريدي على ردي القاسي هذه المرة لانك غالبا تكرر ما تقول وليس فيه حجة على ما اناقشك فيه وغالبا تخرج بعيد عن الموضوع الذي نتناقش فيه!!!
تحياتي وتمنياتي لك ولنا وللمسيحيين بالهداية*


----------



## fredyyy (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

*siag_gis*
*عارف الميزة الي فيك يا فريدي انك فاهم ان كل ما تقوله هو على حق وان ما دونه هو باطل ودا طبعا شيء جيد بالنسبة لمسيحي مجتهد الي قبله *

*شكرا لإطرائك ... وماذا تنتظر من مؤمن يمضي أكثر من 6 ساعات يومياً في الحوار داخل المنتدى وخارجه مستخدماً كلمة الله وما يضع الرب على لسانه أقواله لفائدة الآخرين *
*حتى غير المسيحيين وإذ سمعوا الكلمة وإختبروا قوتها ذهبوا فرحين *

*أخي إن عملية الحوار مع الآخر ليست تاج نتحلى به ... بل قلادة مسئولية في أعناقنا كمسحيين*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وعلى فكرة يا اخي فريدي انا مع الحكمة التي تقول انني كلما ازددت علما ازددت جهلا *

*هذة حكمة الناس ... لكن كلما إقتربت من المسيح تزداد حكمة إذ أنت تقترب من الله كلي الحكمة*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*واقول لك انني فعلا وصلتني كلمات الله وانا مسئول عنها .. *

*إعتراف جميل ... فأن في هذا قد فعلت ما يُسر الله*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*اما عن دخولي او دخولك النار فلا حق لنا باختيارها !!! فسبحانه وتعالى عليم قدير يعلم الظاهر والباطن ويرحم المؤمنين ويدخلهم جناته ويلقي بالمشركين الى النار ( اتمنى ان لا تكون منهم وان توحد االله ولا تجعل له ابن او اب)*

*هذا ما يُكلل التعاليم المسيحية أن المسيح ضمن لنا الحياة والخلود معه *

*وليس الكل ذائقين النار كما في معتقدلت أخرى*

*ونحن نؤمن بالله الآب والابن والروح القدس ... هذا إعلان الله عن ذاته *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وعلى فكرة انا لم افهم العبارة دي ( بعيدا عن تصرفات الانسان موقعك بالنسبة لله ميت ونجس ) ياريت تفهمهالي؟*

*أي بعيداً عن ما يفعل الناس من شرور ولا تجعل هذة الشرور ُتشككك في صدق أقوال الله*

*الانسان المنفصل عن الإيمان بالمسيح ميت ونجس *

*لأنه منفصل عن مصدر الحياة ولا علاقة له بالمسيح القدوس*


----------



## fredyyy (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

*siag_gis*
*وقلت ايضا ( المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد)*
*( ليس لك خيار في ذلك ) انا لي الخيار في اختيار ديني *

*أن لا أتكلم عن دين !!*

*أنا أتكلم عن الله الذي ظهر في الجسد ليُعطي حياة لكل خاطي*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ولكى نرجع الى الموضوع الذي نحن فيه اعلق فقط على مقولتك (معلش أنت لم تفهم قصدي (بعيدا عن المسيح) أي بعيداً عن الإيمان المسيحي ) فالزواج في المسيحية اساسه الاشهار والزواج في ...... اساسه الاشهار *

*الزواج في المسيحية أساسة مصادقة المسيح عليه *

*وفي غير المسيحية لا يستقر رضى الله عليه كما في المسيحة*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وكذلك في كل الاديان السماوية وهناك فرق واضح بين ا ل ن ك اح الذي باركه الله....*

*الكلمة التي تحتها خط لا علاقة لله بها ... ولا بركة من الله عليه*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* حتى لو كان الزواج للمرة الثانية او ... الرابع ...*

*الزواج بأخرى والأولى حيه ترزق .... زنا *

*مرقس  10 : 6 *
*وَلَكِنْ مِنْ بَدْءِ الْخَلِيقَةِ ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمَا اللَّهُ.*

*أي رجلٌ واحد لإمرأة واحدة *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*والان اخي فريدي كيف يمكن ان تواجه مشكله اخت لك فاتها قطار الزواج واصبحت عانسا ؟*

*المرأة في المسيحية لا يفوتها القطار *

*لكننا نقول أن الله يحمل لنا *
*مشيئته الصالحة متأنياً *
*لكنه يصل في الميعاد ولا يتأخر*​*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*والان اخي فريدي
كيف يمكن ان تواجه مشكله اخت لك فاتها قطار الزواج واصبحت عانسا؟
كيف يمكن ان نعول الارامل في زمن الحروب ..؟
كيف يمكن ان ترعى الايتام الذي مات والدهم ولا تستطيع امهاتهم ان توفر لهم قوتهم ؟
كيف يمكن ان تمنع امرأة من ممارسة حقها الجسدي في طريق الحلال؟
كيف يمكن ان توفر لكل هؤلاء الفرصة في انجاب طفل يرعاها عند كبر سنها ؟*

*من مات زوجها فلتتزوج في الرب فقط *

*كورنثوس الأولى 7 : 39 *
*الْمَرْأَةُ مُرْتَبِطَةٌ بِالنَّامُوسِ مَا دَامَ رَجُلُهَا حَيّاً. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَ رَجُلُهَا فَهِيَ حُرَّةٌ لِكَيْ تَتَزَوَّجَ بِمَنْ تُرِيدُ فِي الرَّبِّ فَقَطْ. *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* وغالبا تخرج بعيد عن الموضوع الذي نتناقش فيه *

*أنا أرد على كل عبارة على حدى فأين الخروج ! ؟*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*تحياتي وتمنياتي لك ولنا وللمسيحيين بالهداية*

*الهداية أن نتزوج أربعة أو ما ملكت أيماننا ؟*

*أنت تخاف من المسيحية لأنها كلها طهارة وقمع لشهوات الجسد وتهزيب للنفس*

*هذا هو الرقي الذي في المسيحية
*


----------



## siag_gis (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

*fredyyy
عندما تقول ان (((الزواج في المسيحية أساسة مصادقة المسيح عليه وفي غير المسيحية لا يستقر رضى الله عليه كما في المسيحة ))) ارى ان هناك لبس في الزواج لدى المسيحيين  !!!! فالذي يصادق على الزواج بينكم ليس الا بشر حتى في ايام عيسى المسيح عليه السلام وبالتالي ارى ان اسألكم عن مدى تطابق هذه المقولة التي ذكرت مع ما يتم بينكم.

وقلت ايضا ((( كورنثوس الأولى 7 : 39 
الْمَرْأَةُ مُرْتَبِطَةٌ بِالنَّامُوسِ مَا دَامَ رَجُلُهَا حَيّاً. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَ رَجُلُهَا فَهِيَ حُرَّةٌ لِكَيْ تَتَزَوَّجَ بِمَنْ تُرِيدُ فِي الرَّبِّ فَقَطْ. )))

وهل قال لك احد ان المراة في الديانات الاخرى تتزوج وزوجها حى يرزق او مرتبطة برجل اخر !!!!

وكذلك قلت ((( أنا أتكلم عن الله الذي ظهر في الجسد ليُعطي حياة لكل خاطي )))

احنا قلنا ان دي نقطة خلاف جوهرية بين الدين المسيحي وباقي الاديان وليس لها مجال هنا لكن مرة اخرى اقول ان الله لا يظهر فى الجسد وليس له مثيل وليس له ولد وليس له ابن و... ياريت تنزهو الله عن هذا يا اخي


واخيرا قلت ((( الهداية أن نتزوج أربعة أو ما ملكت أيماننا ؟
أنت تخاف من المسيحية لأنها كلها طهارة وقمع لشهوات الجسد وتهزيب للنفس
هذا هو الرقي الذي في المسيحية )))
لا يا اخي ليست الهداية ان تتزوج 4 او ما ملكت ايماننا ولكن الهداية هى تنزيه الله عن الشرك وان تنفذ ما امر الله به ....
اما عن خوفي من المسيحية فهذه المقوله خاطئة لانني كمسلم اؤمن بكل الاديان التي انزلها الله تعالي فكيف اخاف من دين انزله الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وعلى فكرة للمرة السابعة اقول لك هناك فرق بين الزواج الذي يعطيك الحق في ممارسة شهوات الجسد وبين الزنا والسفاح المحرم لدى المسلم اما في حالة عدم الزواج فنحن نتبع تعاليم ديننا الذي وجد حلولا لنا في هذه الظروف مثل الصيام  ( يا معشر الشباب من استطاع منكم الباءة فليتزوج ومن لم يستطع فعليه بالصوم فهو له وجاء - صدق الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم )

وعلى فكرة انا اتكلم عن زواج الرجل من اكثر من واحدة وانا اعلم علم اليقين انه ليس امر علينا ولكنه رخصة الاهية لحل العديد من المشاكل الاسرية والمجتمعية ... واذا كان في الزواج ظلم للمرأة فالاكتفاء بواحدة وهو الاقرب للتطبيق الا في حالة الكوارث او الظروف القصوى ....

اما ان يكون لدينا امر بان نتزوج من واحدة فقط كما في تعاليمكم في العهد الجديد فقط فهذا ليس الاهيا ويساعد على تدمير الاسرة بدلا من تماسكها ... الا من رحم الله والدليل على ذلك القضايا المرفوعة والتي تخص المسيحيين اللذين يريدون الطلاق او عدد العوانس اللذين فاتهم القطار ... وطبعا انت عارف ان القضايا دي ليست فقط التي تمثل المشاكل الحادثة بين الازواج ولكن هناك اسر انفصلت ولم تدخل قضاياها الكنيسة (( لي بعض الاصدقاء المسيحيين يمرون بهذه الظروف )) وكل هذا لا يعني ان الطلاق مفضل لدينا ولكنه فرصة مكروهة للتخلص من المشاكل التي لا حل لها ( ان ابغض الحلال عند الله الطلاق )

لا تنظر يا اخي للمراة المتزوجة فقط بل انظر الى المراة التي لم تتزوج بعد واوجد لها حلا ( وعلى فكرة اصبح عددهم مهول وليس كثير فقط في بلادنا - فتخيل البلاد التي بها حروب ) فهل هذه المرأة ليس لها حق الزواج ؟؟؟ 
انتظر ردك مع تحياتي*


----------



## fredyyy (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

*siag_gis*
*عندما تقول ان (الزواج في المسيحية أساسة مصادقة المسيح عليه وفي غير المسيحية لا يستقر رضى الله عليه كما في المسيحة ) ارى ان هناك لبس في الزواج لدى المسيحيين فالذي يصادق على الزواج بينكم ليس الا بشر *

*إذاً أنت لا تعرف شئ عن كيفية الإرتباط في المسيحية *

*ولا ُتفتي فيما لا تعلم *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وقلت ايضا ( كورنثوس الأولى 7 : 39 *
*الْمَرْأَةُ مُرْتَبِطَةٌ بِالنَّامُوسِ مَا دَامَ رَجُلُهَا حَيّاً. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَ رَجُلُهَا فَهِيَ حُرَّةٌ لِكَيْ تَتَزَوَّجَ بِمَنْ تُرِيدُ فِي الرَّبِّ فَقَطْ. )*

*وهل قال لك احد ان المراة في الديانات الاخرى تتزوج وزوجها حى يرزق او مرتبطة برجل اخر !*

*في الزواج شريعة المرأة هو شريعة الرجل *

*متي 19 : 9 - 11*
*وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ بِسَبَبِ الزِّنَا وَتَزَوَّجَ بِأُخْرَى يَزْنِي وَالَّذِي يَتَزَوَّجُ بِمُطَلَّقَةٍ يَزْنِي*
*قَالَ لَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ إِنْ كَانَ هَكَذَا أَمْرُ الرَّجُلِ مَعَ الْمَرْأَةِ فَلاَ يُوافِقُ أَنْ يَتَزَوَّجَ!*
*فَقَالَ لَهُمْ لَيْسَ الْجَمِيعُ يَقْبَلُونَ هَذَا الْكَلاَمَ بَلِ الَّذِينَ أُعْطِيَ لَهُم*

*هل أنت من الذين لا يقبلون هذا الكلام *

*إقبل هذا الكلام ولا ُتعارض أقوال الله*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وكذلك قلت ( أنا أتكلم عن الله الذي ظهر في الجسد ليُعطي حياة لكل خاطي )*
*احنا قلنا ان دي نقطة خلاف جوهرية بين الدين المسيحي *

*نعم هي نقطة جوهرية وأساس العلاقة بالله*

*كم مرة كررتها لك لكن سيأتي وقت لن تستطيع أن تسمعها*

*المسيح هو الطريق الوحيد لله*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*


*واخيرا قلت **( الهداية أن نتزوج أربعة أو ما ملكت أيماننا ؟*
*أنت تخاف من المسيحية لأنها كلها طهارة وقمع لشهوات الجسد وتهزيب للنفس هذا هو الرقي الذي في المسيحية )*
*لا يا اخي ليست الهداية ان تتزوج 4 او ما ملكت ايماننا ولكن الهداية *

*شكراً لهذ المقولة *

*إذاً الهداية ليست أن تتزوج 4 ... وهذة شريعتك فهي لا تهدي*


*إذاً شريعتك لا تصلح أن تكون الهداية لها*​
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*(( لي بعض الاصدقاء المسيحيين يمرون بهذه الظروف ))*

*قل لهم صلوا لله فعند الله حلول غير عادية إن وثِقت به*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وكل هذا لا يعني ان الطلاق مفضل لدينا ولكنه فرصة *
*مكروهة للتخلص من المشاكل التي لا حل لها *

*المشاكل هي إمتحان ... فلا ُتمزق ورقة الإمتحان فتُفصل من أمام الله *

*إذ نجح أيوب في الإمتحان أعطاه الله ضعف من كل ما فقد *

*هذا هو طريق الله *

*إدخل الإمتحان ... وإنجح بتفوق ... تحصل على البركة*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لا تنظر يا اخي للمراة المتزوجة فقط بل انظر الى المراة التي لم تتزوج بعد واوجد لها حلا ( وعلى فكرة اصبح عددهم مهول وليس كثير فقط في بلادنا - فتخيل البلاد التي بها حروب ) فهل هذه المرأة ليس لها حق الزواج ؟*

*الله هو الذي يرزق بنين وبنات هو صاحب هذة المشكلة ولست أنت *

*فهو يري المستقبل كما الماض *

*عش حياة القداسة مع واحدة *
*وأترك الله يدير كونة *​ 
*فلن تكون أنت أكثر حناناً من الله على عباده*


----------



## siag_gis (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

*فريدي الغالي
اقتباس من ردك (((إذاً أنت لا تعرف شئ عن كيفية الإرتباط في المسيحية ولا ُتفتي فيما لا تعلم)))
لما اى شخص يقول لك رأى ما تعتبروش فتوى او عدم علم بالامور التي نتناقش فيها فمن الجائز اني اعلم اكثر مما تعلم ورغم ذلك فلن اقول لك هذا.... عموما هذا ليس موضوعنا الان!!!!
واقتبست ايضا هذه المقولة (((شكراً لهذ المقولة  إذاً الهداية ليست أن تتزوج 4 ... وهذة شريعتك فهي لا تهدي........إذاً شريعتك لا تصلح أن تكون الهداية لها )))
وساعتها اقول لك نفس مقولتك الاولى مع اعتزاري الشديد (((إذاً أنت لا تعرف شئ عن الشريعة ولا ُتفتي فيما لا تعلم)))

وقلت ايضا ((((المشاكل هي إمتحان ... فلا ُتمزق ورقة الإمتحان فتُفصل من أمام الله 
إذ نجح أيوب في الإمتحان أعطاه الله ضعف من كل ما فقد 
هذا هو طريق الله 
إدخل الإمتحان ... وإنجح بتفوق ... تحصل على البركة )))
اى امتحان تقصد ..؟؟؟ هل الزواج فى نظرك امتحان ؟؟؟؟ هل مشاكل الزواج امتحان ؟؟؟؟ وياريت لا تشبه مشاكل الزواج بما حدث لايوب عليه السلام الذي ابتلاه الله في نفسه واهله .. وكنت اتوقع ان تذكر لي ماحدث لنوح ولوط عليهم السلام وازواجهم ولا دي مش في الامتحان؟؟؟
واقتبست ايضا هذا الرد منك
(((الله هو الذي يرزق بنين وبنات هو صاحب هذة المشكلة ولست أنت 
فهو يري المستقبل كما الماض 
عش حياة القداسة مع واحدة 
وأترك الله يدير كونة فلن تكون أنت أكثر حناناً من الله على عباده )))

للمرة الثانية في نفس اليوم اقول لك انني اعلم ان الله يخلق ويرزق بنين وبنات ويرى المستقبل كما يرى الماضي .... وانا لا اتدخل في ادارة الكون واعلم ان الله احن على عباده من الام على وليدها .....لكن ان اعيش حياة القداسة مع واحدة بالامر فهذا من عند غير الله فالله الذي هو احن مني ومنك ومن الام على وليدها اعطانا هذه الرخصة وسافعلها اذا اضطررت وامنت انني سوف اعدل بينهم كما شرع الله لي ...وللمرة الاخيرة الزواج من اكثر من واحدة ليس امرا ولكنه رخصة تعالج بعض مشامل البشر...

وسالتني بالاتي يا اخي فريدي عندما حدثتك عن اصدقائي المسيحيين 
( ((قل لهم صلوا لله فعند الله حلول غير عادية إن وثِقت به)))
انا فعلت هذا مرارا وتكرارا ولكن كل منهم لا يستطيع رؤية الاخر واعتقد ان بعضهم يحاول الذهاب الى الكنيسة الغربية لكى يحل مشاكله
واخر حاجة لما قلت (((( المسيح هو الطريق الوحيد لله )))

انا مستغرب !!!! هو المسيح عنكم هو الله ولا ابنه ولا نبي ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟ حيرتني يا اخ فريدي

على فكرة انا شايف اني انا وانت فقط الي بنتناقش مع بعض واعتقد ان من الافضل انهاء هذا النقاش الا لو كان لديك جديد
خالص تحياتي ودعواتي لكم بالهداية*


----------



## fredyyy (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

*siag_gis*
*فمن الجائز اني اعلم اكثر مما تعلم *

*هل ستكون أعلم بما في المسيحية أكثر من 42 سنة خبرة مع المسيح .... قولك غير صحيح *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*واقتبست ايضا هذه المقولة **(شكراً لهذ المقولة إذاً الهداية ليست أن تتزوج 4 ... وهذة شريعتك فهي لا تهدي...إذاً شريعتك لا تصلح أن تكون الهداية لها )*

*عنوانها باين (وأعتدوا عليم بمثل ما .... كمل أنت لنفسك)*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وقلت ايضا (المشاكل هي إمتحان ... فلا ُتمزق ورقة الإمتحان فتُفصل من أمام الله إذ نجح أيوب في الإمتحان أعطاه الله ضعف من كل ما فقد هذا هو طريق الله إدخل الإمتحان ... وإنجح بتفوق ... تحصل على البركة )**اى امتحان تقصد ..؟ هل الزواج فى نظرك امتحان ؟ هل مشاكل الزواج امتحان ؟*

*مع إنك فاهم لكن تحاول خلط الأمور *

*الذي يرفض معملات الله ليس له نصيب في بركاته*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وياريت لا تشبه مشاكل الزواج بما حدث لايوب عليه السلام الذي ابتلاه الله في نفسه واهله .. *

*الله لا يبتلي أحد ... فكرك عن الله خاطئ أنظر النص :*

*رسالة يعقوب  1 : 13 *
*لاَ يَقُلْ أَحَدٌ إِذَا جُرِّبَ إِنِّي أُجَرَّبُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللَّهِ، لأَنَّ اللَّهَ غَيْرُ مُجَرَّبٍ بِالشُّرُورِ وَهُوَ لاَ يُجَرِّبُ أَحَداً. *

*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وكنت اتوقع ان تذكر لي ماحدث لنوح ولوط عليهم السلام وازواجهم ولا دي مش في الامتحان؟*

*القصتان ليس لهم علاقة بموضوعنا*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
* لكن ان اعيش حياة القداسة مع واحدة *

*بعيداً عن المسيح ليس للقداسة مكاناً في بيتك*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*اعطانا هذه الرخصة وسافعلها ....ولكنه رخصة *

*أعتقد ان زوجتك لو كانت بجوارك وأنت تكتب هذة الكلمات لكان لها رداً آخر لك *

*أتركك معها الآن وقلها أمامها ( وسافعلها )*

*لا أعتقد أنك ستذهب الى العمل في الغد سالماً*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وسالتني بالاتي يا اخي فريدي عندما حدثتك عن اصدقائي المسيحيين **
( قل لهم صلوا لله فعند الله حلول غير عادية إن وثِقت به ) انا فعلت هذا مرارا وتكرارا ولكن كل منهم لا يستطيع رؤية الاخر واعتقد ان بعضهم يحاول الذهاب الى الكنيسة الغربية لكى يحل مشاكله*

*إذا كان الأمر كذلك عَرِفهم على المنتدى إذا كنت جادي وليكتبوا من طرف سياج*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*واخر حاجة لما قلت (المسيح هو الطريق الوحيد لله) انا مستغرب ! هو المسيح عنكم هو الله ولا ابنه ولا نبي ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟ حيرتني يا اخ فريدي*

*شفت أنت متلخبط إذاي ( إفتح قلبك لله فيُعلن لك عن ذاتة )*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
*

*خالص تحياتي ودعواتي لكم بالهداية*

*تاني ... ربما لم تفهم الأولى اليك الثانية *

*الهداية أي ( الزواج من بنت السبع سنوات ؟ ) *

*أعتقد ده حرام*

*إن كنت ُشجاع دع زوجتك ترى ما تكتب *

*سوف تقول لك رأي fredyyy  أفضل ويمنحني كرامة أكثر منك*


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تعدد الزوجات بين فكر الله والتبرير البشري "مسيحياً وإسلامياً"*

*القسم ليس للنقاشات الدينية*
*يغلق*


----------

